# Women-Only Ridesharing Service DriveHer Launches in Toronto



## ChinatownJake

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541

_To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.

"People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Oh really? Women drivers are the best!


----------



## jester121

I would walk my maybe-transgender-maybe-not ass in there with a video camera so fast their heads would spin, demand to signed and be rejected, and the attorneys would have the suit filed before lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## heynow321

Good, let them have all the women. They are always the worst ****ing passengers of anyone and the most entitled.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

But if a guy does this HE'S sexist, right ?

Some women want everyone to have equal rights, but not really apply that equality.

You don't go backwards to go forward.


----------



## mrpjfresh

If enough women want an exclusive service, more power to them. The elephant in the room... will enough of these same women be willing to pay a premium (2,3,4 times) the dirt cheap offerings of Uber and Lyft. Most Uber pax seem to prioritize cheap fares over things like safety, so I have my doubts. 

The 800 lb gorilla has the corpses of many companies with smart ideas and good software in its wake. Aisha definitely has a rather large set to try and compete while fares are still so low. Best of luck to her though.


----------



## delboy59

*Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*

Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.

Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".

And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".

And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.

And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."

And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.

So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".

And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.

Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.

If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.

Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


----------



## RedANT

Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men. You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet, you want us to just "suck it up" and deal with it because you're not invited to participate. 

As nice as this opportunity may sound, I notice that since they were first announced years ago, they're only now starting service over the border in Canada. Too many American men need to sue for "equal rights." (because men are disadvantaged, of course)


----------



## Scott.Sul

RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men. You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet, you want us to just "suck it up" and deal with it because you're not invited to participate.
> 
> As nice as this opportunity may sound, I notice that since they were first announced years ago, they're only now starting service over the border in Canada. Too many American men need to sue for "equal rights." (because men are disadvantaged, of course)


Nice job using alternative names. Way to mix it up.
Nuts, testicles, gonads, wedding tackle, family jewels.

http://cellar.org/showthread.php?t=26606


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

We invented washing machines and dryers, stoves and ovens, and automatic transmissions because we loved them. Look what we get. Look, Look!

LET THEM RIP EACH OTHER'S HAIR OUT.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

ChinatownJake said:


> _"People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective _


So excluding the opposite sex is "empowering". Got it.



RedANT said:


> You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet


I drive in San Francisco; of course I know


RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men.


"Seems"? lol.


----------



## jester121

RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men. You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet,


I worry about being accused of sexual assault by half the people who get in my car. #notme #perfectgentleman


----------



## RedANT

Scott.Sul said:


> Nice job using alternative names. Way to mix it up.
> Nuts, testicles, gonads, wedding tackle, family jewels.
> 
> http://cellar.org/showthread.php?t=26606


How did I know some politically correct poster (last time I called someone an idiot it was moderated) would make up accusations to make himself the "victim."


----------



## UberLaLa

I think it's completely fine and acceptable. Hopefully this startup fairs better than SeeJaneGo did.

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/01/...ing-service-for-women-by-women-says-farewell/


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Is this a new company or a re-boot of the same business that failed here in the US last year? Right Uber LaLa.... SeeJaneGo.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Video from one of my friends in Canada.


----------



## RedANT

uberdavid said:


> What happens when your lesbian driver kidnaps you


Typical butt hurt response, implying that women who prefer women drivers are psychotic lesbians.

If you drive a guy on Uber, do you also ask what happens when your gay Uber driver kidnaps you?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

uberdavid said:


> What happens when your lesbian driver kidnaps you


She'll just have to sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

uberdavid said:


> My gay passenger gets a butt wooping!


You like rough stuff? Lol


----------



## ChinatownJake

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Is this a new company or a re-boot of the same business that failed here in the US last year? Right Uber LaLa.... SeeJaneGo.


I watched a couple of the Press coverage videos on DriveHer site. In this old clip, founder talks about being inspired by a women-only rideshare service in India.

And I had forgotten about this similar effort, launched in Boston in 2016: https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/08/chariot-for-women-is-a-new-ride-sharing-service-for-women-only/.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

All the woman only rideshare services ended up failing.

Not enough drivers (most rideshare and virtually all taxi drivers are men)
Too long of a wait to get picked up,' (see above)
Drivers have to go too long for pickups. (see both of the above)

This will be just another questionable idea that will fail.

Like the nuclear powered vacuum.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> All the woman only rideshare services ended up failing.
> 
> Not enough drivers (most rideshare and virtually all taxi drivers are men)
> Too long of a wait to get picked up,' (see above)
> Drivers have to go too long for pickups. (see both of the above)
> 
> This will be just another questionable idea that will fail.
> 
> Like the nuclear powered vacuum.


I once had a good time with a vacuum cleaner. Never got her name though.


----------



## Bpr2

heynow321 said:


> Good, let them have all the women. They are always the worst &%[email protected]!*ing passengers of anyone and the most entitled.


Just because they're "all in a relationship" doesn't make them bad pax.


----------



## heynow321

Bpr2 said:


> Just because they're "all in a relationship" doesn't make them bad pax.


No, behaving like teenagers, throwing up, demanding drive thrus, not setting the pin correctly, and never being ready to go makes them shit passengers.


----------



## Talcire

Female passengers are the worst. Wish I could filter them out. I actually ignore several when I start my day. I just don't need the headache. Don't agree? Head on over to Yelp and read the complaints ore "reviews". 99% petty and all women.


----------



## delboy59

Well, there you are then. Let the women drive women and you can focus on male passengers. Win-win


----------



## at-007smartLP

meh if youre a womans type flirtings all good if not youre a creepy rapist feel bad for the less than average looking guys but if they hate or are scared of men that much its not like tbey goung to tip one so they saving you money since you really don't get paid if not tipped on rides less than 10 miles

most just keep cancelling till tbey get a woman driver or a man whose face pic is acceptable unless in a hurry

have no idea how this is legal but uber is considered legal so who cares

until a company is paying drivers a minimum $10 gross per ride none of them paying a legal wage or charging above costs so unless these wimen payin $12+15 minimum fares the company & drivers wont last unless they can burn thru millions a day to compete with the uber/lyft subsidies

bit if you have charisma & personally 3rd shift is all prostitutes they tip & you can get $ with them if you smart so get in where you fit in, if you dont like women avoid their pings

price is the only thing that matters to poor people looking for chaufferes

i know its an evil company and a lot depends on location but its easy to screen

ive been driving 3 years not once after my first day have i ever picked up at a bar, club, restaurant,mall, church, rail station, bus stop, sporting event literally took 1 day to lnow what places to avoid & back then theyd put you in a time out for a few minutes for ignoring lol oh nose i cant work for free for 3 minutes who cares wait for the hotel address collect the $50+ per hour & repeat...

i avoid indian names, asian names because guess what its not in their cultire to tip & its not in mine to accept a non tipper

less than 4.7 thanks fellow drivers i can ignore them to because a tipis an extra $3-$20 an hour they ad up

start trip prior to getting there its not 10+ miles or will have me in traffic cancel sorry i dont work for free

what is wrong with some of you people really $4-9 rides and you accepting them & completing them?

i stopped blaming uber years ago its more desperate ignorant exploitable types that did it in


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

If you have been doing this for 3 years then you know the time out was 20 minutes for passing on 3 rides in a row. Now it's only 2-3 minutes and I think that's only there to prevent folks from turning down rides at the airports as it forces you to the end of the queue. Not sure how you think a hotel pickup will ensure you a $50/hour ride unless you are not an Uber X driver.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

I have no issue with a ride service providing female drivers for female passengers. It wont ever work, because there are not enough female drivers to meet demand and female passengers will not be willing to pay more and wait two or three times longer to get a female driver.

My wife jokes that I would be very happy driving "uber for dudes". I agree. Men are so much easier as passengers, don't rate you based on emotion, tip so much better, don't make outlandish requests and generally behave themselves in your car.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> My wife jokes that I would be very happy driving "uber for dudes". I agree. Men are so much easier as passengers, don't rate you based on emotion, tip so much better, don't make outlandish requests and generally behave themselves in your car.


In this #MeToo era, that might just be the best idea for a narrow-cast rideshare business. Instead of a pink mustache, pick people up in a DUKES OF HAZZARD-worthy muscle car and have a sign posted inside that any and all politically incorrect conversation will be fully tolerated.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Introducing our latest ride sharing service by men for men, no woman or children will be permitted.

All drivers are armed and former law enforcement/military and will kill you if you try or rob them.

Woman are not permitted and none of the false accusations that go with it.

But unfortunately we did not get enough of our original ideal candidates so we had to add burly construction workers and ranch hands as well.

But rest not we are not discriminating against those with criminal records and we are actively recruiting former 1%er biker gang members and of course we Believe in diversity and have hired native Americans as well.

And time for the punch line

The name of the service is macho man transport
Actual transportation is optional fares start at $100 per hour half hour...


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

Anyone hear heard of hooters resturant chain?

There pretty heavy down i here in texas. ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired. Someone tried to sue them a long time ago too and failed. Cause people dont go there JUST for the food. Just like you dont go to a male stip club to see a male excotic dancer. You go to a male stip club to see a female exotic dancer.


Theres also womens on workout places... Womens only clubs... Girls scouts...

Just like theres boys only places like... Gentlemens clubs...poker with the boys... Man caves.. Boyscouts..

Stop arguing over "equal rights" God did not make us equal. He made man to be to provider and protector of the woman. The woman is the weaker vessel.

And its our job as men to take care of them. The world started to go to crap when we stepped away from that role and started saying...women wear the pants...or..my wife is in charge of the household... No


Dude.... You are in charge of your household.

If women want to create and womans only rideshare.....thats fine.

Maybe the femanist woman will stop complaining when we create our own boys only clubs.

Its just the way it is. Femanist or killing the world. And men are letting themselves be turned into little boys being told by there mommies ( the women) what they can and cant do.
Grow a pair..become a man.
And suport the woman in your life with her endevours... As long as it is good for your household and your households goals.

Anothet side point... Black panthers.. You must be black to join.
Does that mean they discrimnate against white people? No just means that there clubs is exclusive to black people...

Every community has a requirement to join.

Gotta be gay or sexually different from normal to join the lgbt community...

Gotta love harleys and leather to join certain biker gangs...erh.. Communites..

Gotta work out and lift weights to join certain members only weight clubs....ect..ect..ect...

The riderher app is just that an attempt to form a community that helps eachother other out. To qualift for that community you must meet certain requirements. i.E..... Be a girl.


Its soo stupid how everyone gets so bent out of shape cause someone is tring to put a community together thats meant support and help people within that community.

Just... Another way to look at it.


----------



## Uberyouber

Whatever...


----------



## Notch Johnson

Any one who thinks only men are predators is just not paying attention.


----------



## delboy59

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Anyone hear heard of hooters resturant chain?
> 
> There pretty heavy down i here in texas. ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired. Someone tried to sue them a long time ago too and failed. Cause people dont go there JUST for the food. Just like you dont go to a male stip club to see a male excotic dancer. You go to a male stip club to see a female exotic dancer.
> 
> Theres also womens on workout places... Womens only clubs... Girls scouts...
> 
> Just like theres boys only places like... Gentlemens clubs...poker with the boys... Man caves.. Boyscouts..
> 
> Stop arguing over "equal rights" God did not make us equal. He made man to be to provider and protector of the woman. The woman is the weaker vessel.
> 
> And its our job as men to take care of them. The world started to go to crap when we stepped away from that role and started saying...women wear the pants...or..my wife is in charge of the household... No
> 
> Dude.... You are in charge of your household.
> 
> If women want to create and womans only rideshare.....thats fine.
> 
> Maybe the femanist woman will stop complaining when we create our own boys only clubs.
> 
> Its just the way it is. Femanist or killing the world. And men are letting themselves be turned into little boys being told by there mommies ( the women) what they can and cant do.
> Grow a pair..become a man.
> And suport the woman in your life with her endevours... As long as it is good for your household and your households goals.
> 
> Anothet side point... Black panthers.. You must be black to join.
> Does that mean they discrimnate against white people? No just means that there clubs is exclusive to black people...
> 
> Every community has a requirement to join.
> 
> Gotta be gay or sexually different from normal to join the lgbt community...
> 
> Gotta love harleys and leather to join certain biker gangs...erh.. Communites..
> 
> Gotta work out and lift weights to join certain members only weight clubs....ect..ect..ect...
> 
> The riderher app is just that an attempt to form a community that helps eachother other out. To qualift for that community you must meet certain requirements. i.E..... Be a girl.
> 
> Its soo stupid how everyone gets so bent out of shape cause someone is tring to put a community together thats meant support and help people within that community.
> 
> Just... Another way to look at it.


Blimey, you're a real dinosaur aren't you? And see what happened to the dinosaurs? 
"Women are the weaker vessel" you say. Really? 
Try pushing something the size of oven ready turkey out of your a**hole after a fourteen hour labour. Then tell me who's weaker. Get a life.


----------



## itsablackmarket

What about men who identify as women? I can't wait to see how that plays out.



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Anyone hear heard of hooters resturant chain?
> 
> There pretty heavy down i here in texas. ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired. Someone tried to sue them a long time ago too and failed. Cause people dont go there JUST for the food. Just like you dont go to a male stip club to see a male excotic dancer. You go to a male stip club to see a female exotic dancer.
> 
> Theres also womens on workout places... Womens only clubs... Girls scouts...
> 
> Just like theres boys only places like... Gentlemens clubs...poker with the boys... Man caves.. Boyscouts..
> 
> Stop arguing over "equal rights" God did not make us equal. He made man to be to provider and protector of the woman. The woman is the weaker vessel.
> 
> And its our job as men to take care of them. The world started to go to crap when we stepped away from that role and started saying...women wear the pants...or..my wife is in charge of the household... No
> 
> Dude.... You are in charge of your household.
> 
> If women want to create and womans only rideshare.....thats fine.
> 
> Maybe the femanist woman will stop complaining when we create our own boys only clubs.
> 
> Its just the way it is. Femanist or killing the world. And men are letting themselves be turned into little boys being told by there mommies ( the women) what they can and cant do.
> Grow a pair..become a man.
> And suport the woman in your life with her endevours... As long as it is good for your household and your households goals.
> 
> Anothet side point... Black panthers.. You must be black to join.
> Does that mean they discrimnate against white people? No just means that there clubs is exclusive to black people...
> 
> Every community has a requirement to join.
> 
> Gotta be gay or sexually different from normal to join the lgbt community...
> 
> Gotta love harleys and leather to join certain biker gangs...erh.. Communites..
> 
> Gotta work out and lift weights to join certain members only weight clubs....ect..ect..ect...
> 
> The riderher app is just that an attempt to form a community that helps eachother other out. To qualift for that community you must meet certain requirements. i.E..... Be a girl.
> 
> Its soo stupid how everyone gets so bent out of shape cause someone is tring to put a community together thats meant support and help people within that community.
> 
> Just... Another way to look at it.


I don't think men ever told women to take their role.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

delboy59 said:


> Blimey, you're a real dinosaur aren't you? And see what happened to the dinosaurs?
> "Women are the weaker vessel" you say. Really?
> Try pushing something the size of oven ready turkey out of your a**hole after a fourteen hour labour. Then tell me who's weaker. Get a life.


Hello there confused female.
Nope..no dinosaur here 

Just refusing to let the woman tell me to jump off a bridge cause she says its whats best for the family.

Firm bible believer. 1st peter 3:7

"You husbands, in the same way, continue dwelling with them according to knowledge. Assign them honor as to a *weaker vessel,* the feminine one, since they are also heirs with you of the undeserved favor of life, in order for your prayers not to be hindered"

Your thinking that by saying your a weaker vessel soundly means your less than?..or..not important?

Hmmm... Sad because some men dont treat you with proper respect you now feel this way.

Jesus is known to have spoken to a samaratain woman at the well. He even revealed in plain english ...well..plain hebrew.. That he was the christ to a WOMAN first! This was during a time when woman..espically samaratian women were veiwed as being good for nothing....

When he was first reserected he spoke first to the women..mary...
The women then went and told the men.

Jesus assigned honor to women. But at the same time reminded them to be in subiection to there husbands.

My dear lady, theres nothing wrong with letting your man take the lead. But at the same time...your man should be showing your honor as to a weaker vessel.

Sigh, gone are the days when i guy could open a door for a LADY and not worry about rather its pollicitally correct or not.

What it boils down to is this..

Men in there natural role are the providers, the protectors..

Women are the nuturers..the helpers.

Ever since women strayed from the role..and men have allowed it, the world as gone to all poop. Simple as that.

Im not a dinosaur. Im just a man keeping clear of the virus that is femanisim. But.. Good luck to you dear lady in your efforts to ruin the world 



itsablackmarket said:


> What about men who identify as women? I can't wait to see how that plays out. ... Idont think we ever told them to take that role.."


We allowed by not speaking out.
My brother is similar..he allows things to go on under his house that he is opposed to. Instead of speaking to his wife honestly he shuts up..and gets all angry about it.
I tell em all the time to talk to her about it. Tel her how you feel. Find a middle ground.but he dosnt As a result.. His household is unbalanced..he is unhappy.. And itll end up in divorce. All because he wont speak up. He lets her wear the pants.

As far as men acting like woman...and woman acting like men..thats a subject of another topic all together. But i will tell you my uncle married a really pretty woman who...was tomboyish..
They were divorced due to problems in marriage 2yrs later.
She had a sex change and fathered a child. I met that child at a party a few years back. Were almost the same age. I keep getting the feeling he was hitting on me. Didnt know who he was till i mentioned his name to my mom and she told me this story.

Just saying. We dont know whats going on with someone inside. Only God can judge what gender someone is and isnt


----------



## at-007smartLP

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you have been doing this for 3 years then you know the time out was 20 minutes for passing on 3 rides in a row. Now it's only 2-3 minutes and I think that's only there to prevent folks from turning down rides at the airports as it forces you to the end of the queue. Not sure how you think a hotel pickup will ensure you a $50/hour ride unless you are not an Uber X driver.


it was 3 minutes if that in our market, i think a month or fee after i started the judge forced them to stop since that day my acceptance rate been around 10% snow days i can get it to 2-3 lol trying to get 1%, but it wasn't an issue back then to just sit at the same hotel and ignore everything but it 7 times a day

now it just logs you off after an hour or few of ignoring trips

x & xl
$12 extra on the toll ; )
its the only ride i accept from the bed surrounded by hotels & million dollar homes 30+ miles away from an airport that gets 70 million tourists a year plus im an early riser for squawk box 330-7am $150-200 then wake & bake & become a lying uber ghost car

its a unique situation hence im in the 1% most dont sign leases based on most proditable efficient Uber ride, 1st 90 days i used it to learn a new city & new it was a ponzi scam after my first $2.40 payout..

i stopped picking up at airports 1+ years ago they took away destination filter so only 25% of the rematches are worth it & im usially done by the time rematches start

cost $8 round trip gas i call it 10 with expenses, uber pays me $50-75 takes 70ish minutes round trip till im back in the bed, while roaches circle they dont live here lol its way less profitable for them in their x onlys taking the $2 fare i pass off...

when 1st started you just ignored everything except hotels at certain times because its a 50/50 chance it was an airport no other ride in this market is worth it unless you are a 12 year old boy in 1985. strategies changed a handful of times everytine they changed for the worse

i never picked up a bar, store, mall, church, rail station, did a walmart & school just once, only drove past 730pm once, after 1st pay cut i stopped picking up in the airports tmz have not picked one person up from any request 30 miles or less to the airport...

$40+ an hour everything else $4 an hour 20-30 rides a day or a week im not an idiot everything except airport gets cancelled or ignored

its trivial to screen & get destination

i don't work for free i tell evil algorithms i dont like being pissed on and stolen from, 1 star every non cash tipper not going 10 miles & request unmatch, 4 star every non cash tipper & screen

or don't


----------



## Cableguynoe

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We invented washing machines and dryers, stoves and ovens, and automatic transmissions because we loved them. Look what we get. Look, Look!
> .


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

How does this post not have 50 likes?


----------



## Spork24

delboy59 said:


> *Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*
> 
> Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.
> 
> Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".
> 
> And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".
> 
> And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.
> 
> And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."
> 
> And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.
> 
> So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".
> 
> And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.
> 
> Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.
> 
> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.
> 
> Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


are you mentally ok or just trolling? cause trolling i can understand


----------



## ChinatownJake

Some technical glitches have pushed the effective launch of DriveHer from March 16 until today:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-1.4581878
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-women-only-ride-sharing-service-1.4579716

Via Twitter, DriveHer said the App was downloaded 1K+ times Friday:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974791942558179365
It will definitely be interesting to see how this attempt fares north of the 49th Parallel.
Would love to hear from any Pax that gives DriveHer a whirl in Toronto.

Interesting, related Medium post:
https://medium.com/@alianalili/let-me-know-when-youre-home-safe-cfcf2c899906


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

Cant wait to see all the memes making fun of the name though...

"Oooo id like to rideher...

Oh no dude..sorry.. Its driveher.."


----------



## tohunt4me

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


SEXIST AND ILLEGAL !

Gimmiks sell.

THIS ONE IS SEXIST .

THIS WILL DIE A PAINFUL DEATH IN THE COURTS OF LAW .



UberLaLa said:


> I think it's completely fine and acceptable. Hopefully this startup fairs better than SeeJaneGo did.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/01/...ing-service-for-women-by-women-says-farewell/


Sexist & Illegal.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> All the woman only rideshare services ended up failing.
> 
> Not enough drivers (most rideshare and virtually all taxi drivers are men)
> Too long of a wait to get picked up,' (see above)
> Drivers have to go too long for pickups. (see both of the above)
> 
> This will be just another questionable idea that will fail.
> 
> Like the nuclear powered vacuum.


Ban NUCLEAR !

BAN SEXISM !


----------



## ChinatownJake

tohunt4me said:


> SEXIST AND ILLEGAL!


The DriveHer FAQ addresses, right at the top, the possibility of male Pax:

*1. What happens when a female passenger is with a male?*

If the passenger's male companion is travelling in the same direction but to a different destination, it is up to you (the driver) to decide to take them or refer them to another service (e.g. uber/taxi). However, you can only take these passengers if the male passenger is getting out before the end of the ride. For safety, the female passenger must be the last to exit the car.

https://driveher.ca/faq/


----------



## tohunt4me

ChinatownJake said:


> The DriveHer FAQ addresses, right at the top, the possibility of male Pax:
> 
> *1. What happens when a female passenger is with a male?*
> 
> If the passenger's male companion is travelling in the same direction but to a different destination, it is up to you (the driver) to decide to take them or refer them to another service (e.g. uber/taxi). However, you can only take these passengers if the male passenger is getting out before the end of the ride. For safety, the female passenger must be the last to exit the car.
> 
> https://driveher.ca/faq/


Next a " WHITES ONLY " RIDE SERVICE ?

NO!

HELL NO !

SEXISM HAS NO PLACE !

We WILL NOT ACCEPT " SHARIA LAW " IN RIDESHARE !


----------



## iheartuber

delboy59 said:


> *Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*
> 
> Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.
> 
> Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".
> 
> And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".
> 
> And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.
> 
> And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."
> 
> And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.
> 
> So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".
> 
> And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.
> 
> Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.
> 
> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.
> 
> Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


I have no problem with DriveHer as a concept... but is it a business?

Most women I drive have no problem getting in my car.

If you are a woman who would feel comfortable with this kind of service that's great. But how many are out there? Is it enough to make this company sustainable?

Time will tell. I hope so because the women who are vocal about DriveHer sound like they really like it.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## HotUberMess

I hear in Saudi Arabia a male relative travels with women all the time, that place is super safe, right?


----------



## Friendly Jack

Will they give rides to someone who just "identifies" as female? If not, there's a whole bunch of liberal democrats waiting to have a say about it!


----------



## grabby

I have to assume, these drivers all use female mechanics, buy from female auto sales persons, only accept a ride in an all female ambulance, and so on? Where does it end? Very curious


----------



## ChinatownJake

Friendly Jack said:


> Will they give rides to someone who just "identifies" as female? If not, there's a whole bunch of liberal democrats waiting to have a say about it!


They're working on that. Again, from FAQ:

*2. Do we cater to transgender women and gender non-conforming folks?*

Yes, we do cater our services to transgender women. DriveHER is working towards on making this service accessible to people who do not conform to a particular gender.


----------



## HotUberMess

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Hello there confused female.
> Nope..no dinosaur here
> 
> Just refusing to let the woman tell me to jump off a bridge cause she says its whats best for the family.
> 
> Firm bible believer. 1st peter 3:7
> 
> "You husbands, in the same way, continue dwelling with them according to knowledge. Assign them honor as to a *weaker vessel,* the feminine one, since they are also heirs with you of the undeserved favor of life, in order for your prayers not to be hindered"
> 
> Your thinking that by saying your a weaker vessel soundly means your less than?..or..not important?
> 
> Hmmm... Sad because some men dont treat you with proper respect you now feel this way.
> 
> Jesus is known to have spoken to a samaratain woman at the well. He even revealed in plain english ...well..plain hebrew.. That he was the christ to a WOMAN first! This was during a time when woman..espically samaratian women were veiwed as being good for nothing....
> 
> When he was first reserected he spoke first to the women..mary...
> The women then went and told the men.
> 
> Jesus assigned honor to women. But at the same time reminded them to be in subiection to there husbands.
> 
> My dear lady, theres nothing wrong with letting your man take the lead. But at the same time...your man should be showing your honor as to a weaker vessel.
> 
> Sigh, gone are the days when i guy could open a door for a LADY and not worry about rather its pollicitally correct or not.
> 
> What it boils down to is this..
> 
> Men in there natural role are the providers, the protectors..
> 
> Women are the nuturers..the helpers.
> 
> Ever since women strayed from the role..and men have allowed it, the world as gone to all poop. Simple as that.
> 
> Im not a dinosaur. Im just a man keeping clear of the virus that is femanisim. But.. Good luck to you dear lady in your efforts to ruin the world
> 
> We allowed by not speaking out.
> My brother is similar..he allows things to go on under his house that he is opposed to. Instead of speaking to his wife honestly he shuts up..and gets all angry about it.
> I tell em all the time to talk to her about it. Tel her how you feel. Find a middle ground.but he dosnt As a result.. His household is unbalanced..he is unhappy.. And itll end up in divorce. All because he wont speak up. He lets her wear the pants.
> 
> As far as men acting like woman...and woman acting like men..thats a subject of another topic all together. But i will tell you my uncle married a really pretty woman who...was tomboyish..
> They were divorced due to problems in marriage 2yrs later.
> She had a sex change and fathered a child. I met that child at a party a few years back. Were almost the same age. I keep getting the feeling he was hitting on me. Didnt know who he was till i mentioned his name to my mom and she told me this story.
> 
> Just saying. We dont know whats going on with someone inside. Only God can judge what gender someone is and isnt


You know those are all fairy tales, right?


----------



## Cableguynoe

HotUberMess said:


> You know those are all fairy tales, right?


Cite your source


----------



## rideshareMN

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Anyone hear heard of hooters resturant chain?
> 
> There pretty heavy down i here in texas. ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired. Someone tried to sue them a long time ago too and failed. Cause people dont go there JUST for the food. Just like you dont go to a male stip club to see a male excotic dancer. You go to a male stip club to see a female exotic dancer.
> 
> Theres also womens on workout places... Womens only clubs... Girls scouts...
> 
> Just like theres boys only places like... Gentlemens clubs...poker with the boys... Man caves.. Boyscouts..
> 
> Stop arguing over "equal rights" God did not make us equal. He made man to be to provider and protector of the woman. The woman is the weaker vessel.
> 
> And its our job as men to take care of them. The world started to go to crap when we stepped away from that role and started saying...women wear the pants...or..my wife is in charge of the household... No
> 
> Dude.... You are in charge of your household.
> 
> If women want to create and womans only rideshare.....thats fine.
> 
> Maybe the femanist woman will stop complaining when we create our own boys only clubs.
> 
> Its just the way it is. Femanist or killing the world. And men are letting themselves be turned into little boys being told by there mommies ( the women) what they can and cant do.
> Grow a pair..become a man.
> And suport the woman in your life with her endevours... As long as it is good for your household and your households goals.
> 
> Anothet side point... Black panthers.. You must be black to join.
> Does that mean they discrimnate against white people? No just means that there clubs is exclusive to black people...
> 
> Every community has a requirement to join.
> 
> Gotta be gay or sexually different from normal to join the lgbt community...
> 
> Gotta love harleys and leather to join certain biker gangs...erh.. Communites..
> 
> Gotta work out and lift weights to join certain members only weight clubs....ect..ect..ect...
> 
> The riderher app is just that an attempt to form a community that helps eachother other out. To qualift for that community you must meet certain requirements. i.E..... Be a girl.
> 
> Its soo stupid how everyone gets so bent out of shape cause someone is tring to put a community together thats meant support and help people within that community.
> 
> Just... Another way to look at it.


NEVER, EVER woulda guessed you were from Texas


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

So, if a person wanted to create a whites only rideshare....thats cool by her standard right? Well let's do that and see if anyone *****es about it.


----------



## pomegranite112

This has lawsuits written alllllllllll over it



RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men. You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet, you want us to just "suck it up" and deal with it because you're not invited to participate.
> 
> As nice as this opportunity may sound, I notice that since they were first announced years ago, they're only now starting service over the border in Canada. Too many American men need to sue for "equal rights." (because men are disadvantaged, of course)


Shutup


----------



## Docaces

Didn't they already try one of these? I think it was called Chariot, or something like that. Don't think it made it?


----------



## ChinatownJake

Docaces said:


> Didn't they already try one of these? I think it was called Chariot, or something like that. Don't think it made it?


Chariot for Women was originally supposed to launch in Boston in the spring of 2016. Was delayed, renamed Safr. From their website, appears it is in beta in Boston.

https://www.autofinancenews.net/safr-women-only-rideshare-set-to-close-funding-round/

https://www.gosafr.com/


----------



## YukonDew

IMO, I thinks it's a dumb idea. Seems to me that any business that willingly chooses to ignore half of their potential market (male riders), then further shrinks their potential customer base by excluding their target market when they are riding with a man will have a tough time in the long run. But I believe the market should ultimately decide if businesses succeed or fail. So those that argue that this is a good thing better plan to support it with their own wallet and not expect municipal life support when it can't earn enough to sustain itself.

In any case, good luck to them..... They are going to need it if they have plans beyond generating a bunch of publicity.


----------



## upyouruber

delboy59 said:


> *Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*
> 
> Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.
> 
> Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".
> 
> And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".
> 
> And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.
> 
> And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."
> 
> And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.
> 
> So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".
> 
> And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.
> 
> Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.
> 
> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.
> 
> Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


If barefoot and pregnant remained the norm, we would all be fine today. Oh well!!!



ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


How about rideshare for gay men:
Names please?


----------



## empresstabitha

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


We have men only sports. What's the difference?


----------



## EX_

Is anybody surprised that this is happening in Toronto? Canada seems quite proud of being a hyperliberal/neo-feminist country.


----------



## My Name Is Betty

ChinatownJake said:


> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


As long as trannies, crossdressors are not allowes to drive, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Juggalo9er

My militant vegan transgender Muslim friends would love to apply...


----------



## EX_

How any more empowered can women be nowadays? If statistics are anything to go off of, females outnumber males as college graduates, enjoy more academic status and employment opportunities than many men ever had, and the gender pay gap has been a debunked myth for well over three decades. It's absolutely ridiculous at this point.

Face it: the females who complain about oppressive patriarchy are not interested in anything resembling equality. But rather the preservation of entitlements and continued privilege in the form of "understanding" and "empathy".


----------



## tohunt4me

UberBeamer said:


> I wonder how they plan to enforce this "female only" rule. I mean if a guy signs up and shows up wearing a dress and a wig are we all good?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Democratic party says you can use the womens rest room.



KenLV said:


> Hmmmmm.... I'm no Doctor, but I play one on TV, and I can tell you, that's not how it works. But you try it first, let me know how it goes. K? $100 if you can deliver a baby out your a$$hole.


What about the Turkey ?



upyouruber said:


> If barefoot and pregnant remained the norm, we would all be fine today. Oh well!!!
> 
> How about rideshare for gay men:
> Names please?


Queen Butch Royal Transport.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

I am not down with this. Its exclusionary and that's never cool. Women have rightly and successfully fought against men only bs for years! This is a step back. 

Assuming all men are predatory aholes is self defeating. There are countless situations where gender mixing is compulsory. What's next women for women; servers, doctors, bellmen, cable installers, pilots, etc? We are among you, there is no Themyscira.

Don't give up your power or the progress you've already made by living in estrogen bubble wrap. Just takes one prick to make you vulnerable. Keep fighting. If you haven't noticed, you're winning!


----------



## tohunt4me

kc ub'ing! said:


> I am not down with this. Its exclusionary and that's never cool. Women have rightly and successfully fought against men only bs for years! This is a step back.
> 
> Assuming all men are predatory aholes is self defeating. There are countless situations where gender mixing is compulsory. What's next women for women; servers, doctors, bellmen, cable installers, pilots, etc? We are among you, there is no Themyscira.
> 
> Don't give up your power or the progress you've already made by living in estrogen bubble wrap. Just takes one prick to make you vulnerable. Keep fighting. If you haven't noticed, you're winning!


Saudi Arabia has that.
Even women only banks.


----------



## evad77

I drive in Toronto and they were supposed to have launched on Friday morning the 16th but have had problems with the app and still haven’t launched. They have over 100 drivers signed up, unfortunately in a city of nearly 3 million people that’s not nearly enough drivers.


----------



## Jayjay9317

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


Girls hates each other. It ain't gonna last 3 days. How about guy Only redeshare?.


----------



## stpetej

jester121 said:


> I would walk my maybe-transgender-maybe-not ass in there with a video camera so fast their heads would spin, demand to signed and be rejected, and the attorneys would have the suit filed before lunch time tomorrow.


Sorry, but your attorney would just shrug.

The BFOQ (bone fide occupational qualifocation) exception of EEOC: Title VII permits you to discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise."

So, if it's a rideshare company for women by women you'd have no case.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I seen that too, but disagree with same-sex businesses unless it's the Girl Scouts or the like.


See EEOC BFOQ exception. Same reason I would be LEGALLY barred from joining a male stripper troupe.



Talcire said:


> Female passengers are the worst. Wish I could filter them out. I actually ignore several when I start my day. I just don't need the headache. Don't agree? Head on over to Yelp and read the complaints ore "reviews". 99% petty and all women.


Interesting. By far my best pax are other women. Could it be you?


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Next idea, KKKarpool whites only rideshare...how empowering.


----------



## Jayjay9317

Taxi2Uber said:


> Next idea, KKKarpool whites only rideshare...how empowering.


Hahaha, how about Ass**** only ride share?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

You go girls.


----------



## Yam Digger

Women don’t usually do this kind of work. Will they even be able to find enough drivers to do this?


----------



## tohunt4me

Yam Digger said:


> Women don't usually do this kind of work. Will they even be able to find enough drivers to do this?


Its Sexist.
Sexual Discrimination !

What next ?

Age Discrimination ?

NO DRIVERS OVER 28 !


----------



## Jayjay9317

Yam Digger said:


> Women don't usually do this kind of work. Will they even be able to find enough drivers to do this?


Mr.Hannibal. we have many lady drivers in D.C. whats talking about?


----------



## ChinatownJake

evad77 said:


> I drive in Toronto and they were supposed to have launched on Friday morning the 16th but have had problems with the app and still haven't launched. They have over 100 drivers signed up, unfortunately in a city of nearly 3 million people that's not nearly enough drivers.


I saw that. Hard to tell from their social media channels if they have actually finally got up and running this week, yet. Kind of embarrassing, to get this splash of media coverage and not be ready.

https://twitter.com/DriveHerApp/with_replies?lang=en
https://twitter.com/DriveHERsupport

https://www.facebook.com/DriveHERApp/

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-1.4581878


----------



## stpetej

grabby said:


> I have to assume, these drivers all use female mechanics, buy from female auto sales persons, only accept a ride in an all female ambulance, and so on? Where does it end? Very curious


I believe the distinction is that in all of the instances you mention there are usually several other people around. Also, auto mechanics and salespeople typically don't do business at night.


----------



## YukonDew

delboy59 said:


> Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service.


Hey, thanks for the advice. And all of this time us men thought we were missing out on riders because we don't have bottled water and free gum to hand out anymore. Suggestion noted, I will do my best to change my ways. I'll let the other men know how it works at the Men's Only meeting on Friday.


----------



## Nonya busy

heynow321 said:


> Good, let them have all the women. They are always the worst &%[email protected]!*ing passengers of anyone and the most entitled.


I was going to say that. They're a ****ing pain!!!! Not all of them but most of my bad pax experiences come from women.



RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men. You'll never know what it's like to worry about sexual assault by half the people you meet, you want us to just "suck it up" and deal with it because you're not invited to participate.
> 
> As nice as this opportunity may sound, I notice that since they were first announced years ago, they're only now starting service over the border in Canada. Too many American men need to sue for "equal rights." (because men are disadvantaged, of course)


I'm always afraid of being false accused of rape or sexual assualt.



Talcire said:


> Female passengers are the worst. Wish I could filter them out. I actually ignore several when I start my day. I just don't need the headache. Don't agree? Head on over to Yelp and read the complaints ore "reviews". 99% petty and all women.


That's also on airbnb. Women pax ding you on reviews and freak out about anything.


----------



## BrickCityGrl

So let me get this straight, a ridesharing app for women only..so I guess some women would prefer to have a woman drive her to meet the guy she never met off the internet who may be a psycho and a rapist rather than some male driver who may be a psycho and a rapist..ok


----------



## Jayjay9317

BrickCityGrl said:


> So let me get this straight, a ridesharing app for women only..so I guess some women would prefer to have a woman drive her to meet the guy she never met off the internet who may be a psycho and a rapist rather than some male driver who may be a psycho and a rapist..ok


Some women are scarier than horror movie. ㅎㅎㅎ.


----------



## BrickCityGrl

Jayjay9317 said:


> Some women are scarier than horror movie. ㅎㅎㅎ.


That would be me around that time of the month, I don't even drive those few days cause I would have been deactivated lol


----------



## Jayjay9317

BrickCityGrl said:


> That would be me around that time of the month, I don't even drive those few days cause I would have been deactivated lol


Hahaha. You talking about magic time?


----------



## KenLV

This is doomed to failure. They will never get enough women drivers, they're too busy makin' us sammiches!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

This is soooo stupid. 90% of women would rather ride with a male driver anyway. Women know they're known to be bad drivers. And which of these females are willing to clean there car every other day, do their own oil changes, diagnose car problems when they arise. Men love cars and are willing to be in them all day. Women not so much. It's a lose, lose situation. Not enough women care about their own cars or driving many miles compared to men.


----------



## Jayjay9317

IMMA DRIVER said:


> This is soooo stupid. 90% of women would rather ride with a male driver anyway. Women know they're known to be bad drivers. And which of these females are willing to clean there car every other day, do their own oil changes, diagnose car problems when they arise. Men love cars and are willing to be in them all day. Women not so much. It's a lose, lose situation. Not enough women care about their own cars or driving many miles compared to men.


You are going to be ass whipped saying that in DC forum. There are lots of good lady worrior drivers in D.C.



BrickCityGrl said:


> That would be me around that time of the month, I don't even drive those few days cause I would have been deactivated lol


HAHAHA. YOU ARE SO RIGHT.


----------



## BrickCityGrl

IMMA DRIVER said:


> This is soooo stupid. 90% of women would rather ride with a male driver anyway. Women know they're known to be bad drivers. And which of these females are willing to clean there car every other day, do their own oil changes, diagnose car problems when they arise. Men love cars and are willing to be in them all day. Women not so much. It's a lose, lose situation. Not enough women care about their own cars or driving many miles compared to men.


You don't know me very well! I think I'm a good driver and I've had pax compliment me as well. I don't do my own oil changes but I get them done on time, cleaning my car is not an issue because there's a car wash right down the block from my job. I've had enough cars to know when something is wrong and once diagnosed I buy the parts and have them put on. I have no problem spending my days off from my full time job driving that's basically what I do anyway.


----------



## jester121

BrickCityGrl said:


> You don't know me very well! I think I'm a good driver


Everything thinks they're a good driver, including Rain Man. Same as over 80% of the population thinks they're above average intelligence.



BrickCityGrl said:


> I've had pax compliment me as well.


Don't you find it offensive when people are obviously patronizing you? Did they call you "sweetie"? As a feminist I'd have been furious.


----------



## BrickCityGrl

jester121 said:


> Everything thinks they're a good driver, including Rain Man. Same as over 80% of the population thinks they're above average intelligence.
> 
> Don't you find it offensive when people are obviously patronizing you? Did they call you "sweetie"? As a feminist I'd have been furious.


nah they didn't call me sweetie lol just complimented my driving on their way out


----------



## delboy59

KenLV said:


> Hmmmmm.... I'm no Doctor, but I play one on TV, and I can tell you, that's not how it works. But you try it first, let me know how it goes. K? $100 if you can deliver a baby out your a$$hole.


 Er...ok..it's an analogy. Y'know... coz men don't have vaginas. So try and use your imagination and see what the comment was trying to illustrate. Are you getting it now?


----------



## Dinoberra

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Oh really? Women drivers are the best!


Literally gagged on a laugh

So can men start a service with only male drivers or would that be sexist?


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm

RedANT said:


> If you drive a guy on Uber, do you also ask what happens when your gay Uber driver kidnaps you?


Yes.


----------



## delboy59

Dinoberra said:


> Literally gagged on a laugh
> 
> So can men start a service with only male drivers or would that be sexist?


----------



## Jayjay9317

Dinoberra said:


> Literally gagged on a laugh
> 
> So can men start a service with only male drivers or would that be sexist?


How about goodlookingguyonly ride share?


----------



## delboy59

I'd imagine that you would be able to start a Men only service if you could get an exemption from the Sex Discrimination laws. To do that you'd need to provide a slew of statistics on rape/sexual assault/hospital admissions records that demonstrate that Men are disproportionately the victims of rape/sexual assault when passengers in a taxi. When you can provide that evidence then, knock yourself out, you may have a case for it. Till then, you won't.



YukonDew said:


> Hey, thanks for the advice. And all of this time us men thought we were missing out on riders because we don't have bottled water and free gum to hand out anymore. Suggestion noted, I will do my best to change my ways. I'll let the other men know how it works at the Men's Only meeting on Friday.


Good. You do just that. More men like you are needed to tell other men to stop raping and assaulting women. Thanks for being an ally. And because I know you're being ironic so am I. Stop and engage your brain for a moment. Have you raped/assaulted a woman? If the answer's yes, then I'm hoping you get a long prison term. If the answer is No, then wonderful. But why are you so defensive? Don't stick up for the men who do rape/assault. There you go. It's really that simple guys. No need to act all hurt. Some guys rape etc and some don't. As long as you're on the right side why worry?


----------



## Self-Inflicted

Im going to create a ride share that only allows hot chicks. My motto is going to be, " drives like safe sex."


----------



## REX HAVOC

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


It all sounds all very sexist. I think a male driver should apply and then sue for discrimination when they turn him away for being a man.


----------



## Dinoberra

I think it's very sexist. For women to fight for the right to do everything men can do, then say "now lets have our own service with only female drivers that also Uber and Lyft" is kind of underhanded. If Uber made a rule that said; no woman after 12am, or no intoxicated female passengers, or something limiting the female ridership, women would lose it even though it's protecting them. My thing is this, if you're so terrified of me, why not drive your own car? Why not have a DD, or drink responsibly, instead of worrying every man is going to sexually assault you like we're uncontrollable dogs and you're totally irresistable, and vagina isn't being given away all day every day so we have to take it... Don't nobody want ya sand on this beach, I'll sue as soon as I'm denied, hate the double standards women are trying to apply to everything.


----------



## UberBastid

REX HAVOC said:


> It all sounds all very sexist. I think a male driver should apply and then sue for discrimination when they turn him away for being a man.


Remember, Canada is not a free country.
But then, neither is the USA any more.

Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## delboy59

Face palm. I give up. All of the guys here who are so anti the women having the option of a rideshare operated by women only, are either just totally dense or else you’re being deliberately obtuse. I pray that no female in your life is ever attacked and assaulted by a male driver. If that were to happen I think you’d change your tune damn quick. Anyway, I shall leave you to your complaining and ranting. Good day to you all. My work here is not at all done but your unwillingness to see reason defeats me. Well done you. Another pyrrhic victory for the men. Pip pip!


----------



## stpetej

Nonya busy said:


> I was going to say that. They're a &%[email protected]!*ing pain!!!! Not all of them but most of my bad pax experiences come from women.
> 
> I'm always afraid of being false accused of rape or sexual assualt.
> 
> That's also on airbnb. Women pax ding you on reviews and freak out about anything.


Hmmm. I've never had a female pax freak out on me. What are you doing?



Dinoberra said:


> Literally gagged on a laugh
> 
> So can men start a service with only male drivers or would that be sexist?


Not sexist at all! You boys enjoy yourselves.



delboy59 said:


> Face palm. I give up. All of the guys here who are so anti the women having the option of a rideshare operated by women only, are either just totally dense or else you're being deliberately obtuse. I pray that no female in your life is ever attacked and assaulted by a male driver. If that were to happen I think you'd change your tune damn quick. Anyway, I shall leave you to your complaining and ranting. Good day to you all. My work here is not at all done but your unwillingness to see reason defeats me. Well done you. Another pyrrhic victory for the men. Pip pip!


I don't get it either. Most appear to be threatened, but they don't like women anyway. This makes sense how?


----------



## macinmn

this thread is proof there is no 'fairer' gender anymore


----------



## heynow321

macinmn said:


> this thread is proof there is no 'fairer' gender anymore


Was there really ever?


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

Girls have the Girl Scouts and boys have the Boy Scouts. But girls want to be included in the Boy Scouts. What's up with that?


----------



## ChinatownJake

DriveHer hoped to (and failed) to launch March 16, a.k.a. International Women's Day 2018. As of right now, I think they are still not launched. Meanwhile, I have just become aware of another women-only rideshare App, Shebah, launched coincidentally on International Women's Day 2017 in Australia. Judging from their website, they are rolling Down Under.

http://shebah.com.au/about/
_You can now use Shebah in Melbourne, Geelong, Bendigo, Ballarat, Hobart, Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Adelaide and Perth. Darwin will be active soon.
_
Also, gotta love the Australian male TV news anchor in this report. He tells Shebah founder at one point, "Look, some of the critics say it paints all bloke, male drivers as potential ratbags..."
http://shebah.com.au/2017/09/22/shebah-on-sunrise/


----------



## EpicSwoleness

delboy59 said:


> Face palm. I give up. All of the guys here who are so anti the women having the option of a rideshare operated by women only, are either just totally dense or else you're being deliberately obtuse. I pray that no female in your life is ever attacked and assaulted by a male driver. If that were to happen I think you'd change your tune damn quick. Anyway, I shall leave you to your complaining and ranting. Good day to you all. My work here is not at all done but your unwillingness to see reason defeats me. Well done you. Another pyrrhic victory for the men. Pip pip!


Enough with the white knighting, dole bludger


----------



## ChinatownJake

delboy59 said:


> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.


It might have made more sense for DriveHer to partner with Shebah, licensing their software for Canada. I just became aware of this Australian company. Do you happen to know if Shebah has had any issues with lack of enough women drivers, long wait times? (Also, is it legal in AU for rideshare to transport unaccompanied minors/passengers under the age of 18? Seemed so, from the reports about launch, that I watched.)


----------



## KenLV

delboy59 said:


> Er...ok..it's an analogy. Y'know... coz men don't have vaginas. So try and use your imagination and see what the comment was trying to illustrate. Are you getting it now?


Oh I got where you were going with it, but it was a horrible analogy (I'm still deciding which is worse this "analogous scenario" or your "kicking boys/men in the nuts" one; it's a tough choice since they are both so awful that it actually makes me wonder if you know what an "analogy" is).

Anyway...you're comparing physiology designed SPECIFICALLY to function in a certain way*** (as an indicator of "female strength") to a physiological impossibility (for EITHER sex) and saying a man's inability to do the latter is proof of your claim.

*** http://www.pregnancy-and-giving-birth.com/female-pelvis.html

No you show me an a$$ designed to push out a turkey (male or female, I'll settle for either).


----------



## Ubering around

That's backward step 
Sexiest as hell 
If we going to have sex segregated spaces we are acting like Saudi Arabia because they already doing that


----------



## KenLV

BTW, you ladies who believe every man is potentially a rapist (heck, some of you loons have actually convinced yourself that every man is *likely* a rapist) you know that you NEVER have to accept a male driver or a male passenger with Uber/Lyft, right? You know that, don't you?

Just cancel.

This is just another "solution in search of a problem".


----------



## UberBastid

KenLV said:


> BTW, you ladies who believe every man is potentially a rapist (heck, some of you loons have actually convinced yourself that every man is *likely* a rapist) you know that you NEVER have to accept a male driver or a male passenger with Uber/Lyft, right? You know that, don't you?
> Just cancel.
> This is just another "solution in search of a problem".


I made a similar comment about six months ago when a fresh round of 35 year old 'crimes against women' were announced.
I caught all kinds of hell.
Let's see if the Femme Nazi's are still here.
Good luck.

It's all part of the pussification of the American male.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

jester121 said:


> the attorneys would have the suit filed before lunch time tomorrow.


This is launching in Canada, where it may be allowed. I am not familiar with Canadian Law on this subject. It has been a long time since I lived in Canada.



RedANT said:


> Good god you guys get so butt hurt everytime something seems to exclude men.


We have a fine example to follow: women have been [posterior]hurt for years over anything that has excluded them. This includes private clubs, which are outside the purview of "equality" laws.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We invented washing machines and dryers, stoves and ovens, and automatic transmissions.


................and brassieres.............................



RedANT said:


> If you drive a guy on Uber, do you also ask what happens when your gay Uber driver kidnaps you?


What _*does*_ happen when your gay Uber driver kidnaps you? I hope that it does not happen to me; nobody would pay the ransom.



ChinatownJake said:


> pick people up in a DUKES OF HAZZARD-worthy muscle car and have a sign posted inside that any and all politically incorrect conversation will be fully tolerated.


When I was in graduate school in the Earthy-Crunchy, Veggie-Wedgie, No-Nukey-Kookey Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts, the ladies used to stand on Route 9 in either Amherst or Northampton with their thumbs out and a sign that read "*WOMEN ONLY, PLEASE*" At the time, I had a 1957 DeSoto convertible (which I still have, but I do not drive it that much because the octane booster fouls the plugs. Back then, they still sold hundred octane premium). It was Spring, I had the top down, I stopped at a light. You could hear the glasspack mufflers' puttering. Across the street was this young lady with her thumb out and the sign. At the time, I had a full, thick head of l ong hair. (I still have the full head of long hair, it just _*ain't as thick as it used t'be*_). Anyhow, this chick crosses against the light, approaches the car, opens the door, gets in and asks me if I will take her to Northampton. I tell her that I will, as I am heading to Smith to meet my date, but, according to her sign, _*I ain't got the right kind o' plumbin' fer what she don't want carryin' her t' no Northampton*_. She apologised and said that she thought that I was a woman. I had to remind her that it was not only girls who had long hair, but, it was awfully rare for a broad to be driving a car like mine (and yes, I used those terms and STILL use them). She did not like my non-politically correct language, but she did ask me if I would take her to Northampton. I did.



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired.
> 
> Cause people dont go there JUST for the food.
> 
> my wife is in charge of the household... No


The Playboy Club once stated that it would hire a guy if he could get into the skimpy costume and keep up the bunny tail. I doubt that they ever got any takers........at least I do not remember that they did.....................................

........and if they did, they would be sorely disappointed..............................

In truth, in ancient Semitic society, the wife WAS in charge of the household. The man was in charge in his fields or in his business. He gave the wife the money necessary for the expenses and for her to see to it that the help was provided for. As long as everything was well-regulated, the husband did not often interfere. In fact, when he tried to, he heard about it. Now, if things were not as well regulated as they should have been, she heard about it. If she did not straighten up matters, she was gone.



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Jesus is known to have spoken to a samaratain woman at the well. He even revealed in plain english ...well..plain hebrew.. That he was the christ to a WOMAN first! This was during a time when woman..espically samaratian women were veiwed as being good for nothing....
> 
> Sigh, gone are the days when i guy could open a door for a LADY and not worry about rather its pollicitally correct or not.
> 
> Only God can judge what gender someone is and isnt


Odds are that he spoke to them in either Greek or Aramaic. Both were _*linguae francae*_ of Palestine in the era of Roman occupation. Hebrew was the language of the synagogue, the midresh, the Sanhedrin. The Higher-Ups among the Romans spoke Latin among themselves. A large part of the soldiers stationed there were actually recruits from Gaul, so they spoke Celtic tongues among themselves. They needed to know only enough Latin to follow orders. In fact, in Mel Gibson's movie about Christ, Pilate speaks to Christ in Greek (every Roman who had any education had at least a working knowledge of Greek). Christ answers Pilate in LATIN. Now, yes, I know, Christ, being who He is, of course He could speak Latin, but, put yourself in Pilate's *caligae*. If you were a Roman magistrate and the son of a Gallilean carpenter spoke to you in fluent, and, good Latin (the Latin that the movie puts into the mouth of Christ is pretty good Latin), at that, you would be taken aback. You would, at the least, think that SOMETHING is up. Ol' Mel missed that one.

Joan Baez had an interesting comment on opening doors. It was at the time when her then-husband, David Harris, was in jail for resisting the draft. The interviewer asked her about what was then called "Women's Liberation". Her response was that when she was coming onto the stage with her guitar in one hand and her baby in the other, she was not going to yell at some guy who held the door for her.

God put two Xs in the ladies and an X and a Y in the guys, so I would expect that would determine it.



tohunt4me said:


> SEXIST AND ILLEGAL THIS WILL DIE A PAINFUL DEATH IN THE COURTS OF LAW .
> Sexist & Illegal.


It is happening in Canada. It may be allowed, there. I do not know.



iheartuber said:


> Most women I drive have no problem getting in my car.


None of them have any problem with me, either. In fact, they tell me stories about how some of the male drivers try to hit on them.



Friendly Jack said:


> Will they give rides to someone who just "identifies" as female? If not, there's a whole bunch of liberal democrats waiting to have a say about it!


If this were happening in the U.S. of A., perhaps. It is occurring in Canada.



ChinatownJake said:


> *2. Do we cater to transgender women and gender non-conforming folks?*
> 
> Yes, we do cater our services to transgender women. DriveHER is working towards on making this service accessible to people who do not conform to a particular gender.


I do not conform to the female gender. Does this mean that DriveHer will haul me?



HotUberMess said:


> You know those are all fairy tales, right?


Is he disparaging you atheism, agnosticism or whatever? Why are you disparaging his faith? Atheists, agnostics and those similar demand respect and tolerance for their views but show absolutely none for those of faith.



Cableguynoe said:


> Cite your source


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^+1^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



pomegranite112 said:


> This has lawsuits written alllllllllll over it


It might in the U.S. of A., but would it in Canada, where it is happening?



empresstabitha said:


> We have men only sports. What's the difference?


When I was in high school, it was an all-boys Catholic high school. Every year, we had a tackle game with this one Catholic academy for rich chicks. It was basically grab-ass football (and the girls were just as vicious grabbers as the guys). We would not let the Varsity, JV or even Freshmen football players play. Part of that was so that the girls did not get hurt. You would have too many girls' getting injured seriously, in the contact sports, at least. Even in baseball, which is not a contact sport (despite what Bryce Harper thinks), they could be severely injured.

The only girls' sport that tends to give lie to that is field hockey. I practiced with the team of the school where I taught on a dare. Those broads get into it!



EX_ said:


> females who complain about oppressive patriarchy are not interested in anything resembling equality.


I have known, and still know, more than one feminist who subscribes to the theory that women who want equality with men are selling themselves short.

Cato the Censor, who was a stuffed shirt, once stated "All mankind rules its women, we rule all mankind but our women rule us". It has been misattributed to him the statement "If we make women our equals, they will soon become our masters".



Taxi2Uber said:


> Next idea, KKKarpool whites only rideshare...how empowering.


The double standards of the Left would never allow that.



Jayjay9317 said:


> You are going to be ass whipped saying that in DC forum. There are lots of good lady worrior drivers in D.C.


I did not know that any of our female drivers on the Washington boards were professional dominatrices. Is that what your "professional lady" does for a living?


----------



## HotUberMess

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why are you disparaging his faith?


Because it has no basis in fact. I'm not going to ignore false assertions someone makes just because you say they are unquestionable or untouchable.


----------



## Jayjay9317

HotUberMess said:


> Because it has no basis in fact. I'm not going to ignore false assertions someone makes just because you say they are unquestionable or untouchable.


You can't work for only women rideshare. You are the bearded women. Haha.


----------



## HotUberMess

Jayjay9317 said:


> You can't work for only women rideshare. You are the bearded women. Haha.


Lol okok I'm the two head woman

I earn 2x surge no matter what


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HotUberMess said:


> Because it has no basis in fact. I'm not going to ignore false assertions someone makes just because you say they are unquestionable or untouchable.


Questioning it in a civilised, respectful and adult manner is one thing. Disparaging it by calling it names smacks of the schoolyard.

Atheists, agnostics and others of similar stripe would do well to render the respect that they demand.



HotUberMess said:


> I never asked for your respect or your opinion. I made a comment to someone else and you have inserted yourself in between. Your opinion has been duly noted. Move along.


This is an open forum. You get the opinion of anyone who is registered for it whether you like it or not. You post something and anyone registered is permitted to respond to it. If that bothers you, no one is compelling you to post anything.

Respect is something that is earned. Atheists, agnostics and those of similar stripe demand respect for their positions but never render it to the positions of those with whom they disagree.

*'Matteruhfact, Uh kinda like it rightcheer right about now, so Uh thank Uh'll settuhspell.*


----------



## UberBastid

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is an open forum. You get the opinion of anyone who is registered for it whether you like it or not. You post something and anyone registered is permitted to respond to it. If that bothers you, no one is compelling you to post anything.*.*


Oh, brother.
You, of all people, should know better than that.
This is not an OPEN forum.

This is like being a guest at someone's house. There are just some things you can't say. If you do, you are reminded that you are in someone's private house. You have the choice of not speaking - just shut up and listen, or you can leave. Simple. Of course, your hostess (moderator) CAN say anything she wishes ... it's her house.

When posting here, everyone has to keep that in mind. 
"How can I get this past the censors?"

Open forum. **snort**


----------



## iheartuber

UberBastid said:


> Oh, brother.
> You, of all people, should know better than that.
> This is not an OPEN forum.
> 
> This is like being a guest at someone's house. There are just some things you can't say. If you do, you are reminded that you are in someone's private house. You have the choice of not speaking - just shut up and listen, or you can leave. Simple. Of course, your hostess (moderator) CAN say anything she wishes ... it's her house.
> 
> When posting here, everyone has to keep that in mind.
> "How can I get this past the censors?"
> 
> Open forum. **snort**


Actually he is right. He can say whatever annoying thing he wants

It's not cool, and I don't advise it, but he can do it


----------



## ChinatownJake

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I was in graduate school in the Earthy-Crunchy, Veggie-Wedgie, No-Nukey-Kookey Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts, the ladies used to stand on Route 9 in either Amherst or Northampton with their thumbs out and a sign that read "*WOMEN ONLY, PLEASE*" At the time, I had a 1957 DeSoto convertible (which I still have, but I do not drive it that much because the octane booster fouls the plugs. Back then, they still sold hundred octane premium). It was Spring, I had the top down, I stopped at a light. You could hear the glasspack mufflers' puttering. Across the street was this young lady with her thumb out and the sign. At the time, I had a full, thick head of long hair. (I still have the full head of long hair, it just _*ain't as thick as it used t'be*_). Anyhow, this chick crosses against the light, approaches the car, opens the door, gets in and asks me if I will take her to Northampton. I tell her that I will, as I am heading to Smith to meet my date, but, according to her sign, _*I ain't got the right kind o' plumbin' fer what she don't want carryin' her t' no Northampton*_. She apologized and said that she thought that I was a woman. I had to remind her that it was not only girls who had long hair, but, it was awfully rare for a broad to be driving a car like mine (and yes, I used those terms and STILL use them). She did not like my non-politically correct language, but she did ask me if I would take her to Northampton. I did.


Great, vivid story. And interesting that despite the "WOMEN ONLY, PLEASE" sign, that day, she accepted a ride with you.

As of this morning, in Toronto, DriveHer still stalled:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976887107032616960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976899544452648960


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

Maybe they should have a man look at those technical issues. Or not....JK LADIES. Datum.


----------



## Jayjay9317

HotUberMess said:


> Lol okok I'm the two head woman
> 
> I earn 2x surge no matter what


I have a fantasy to have a date with the two head girl.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Maybe they should have a man look at those technical issues. Or not....JK LADIES. Datum.


DriveHer delay is a set-up for endless non-PC punchlines.

"To remain even further on brand, DriverHer, like the customers it seeks to serve, is simply taking a lot longer to get ready."


----------



## Jayjay9317

ChinatownJake said:


> DriveHer delay is a set-up for endless non-PC punchlines.
> 
> "To remain even further on brand, DriverHer, like the customers it seeks to serve, is simply taking a lot longer to get ready."


What if drivers are lesbian and rape women riders?. Some ladies are more violent than guys these days.


----------



## delboy59

EpicSwoleness said:


> Enough with the white knighting, dole bludger


Not a dole bludger, but thanks for making that assumption. Actually a millionaire retiree who feels very passionate about women's safety. I don't need to drive mate. I want to drive. Because christ knows, with people like you out there, women need this service more than ever. And not a white knight either - since I'm not male. So shove your assumptions where the light don't shine.



Jayjay9317 said:


> What if drivers are lesbian and rape women riders?. Some ladies are more violent than guys these days.


Yeah, that happens all the time. See if you can find some news articles about how common that is and post them here. I can wait..... and wait.... and wait.


----------



## KenLV

delboy59 said:


> So shove your assumptions where the light don't shine.


Says the chick who _assumes_ all men are rapists...



delboy59 said:


> Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women.


You're a delight.


----------



## delboy59

KenLV said:


> Oh I got where you were going with it, but it was a horrible analogy (I'm still deciding which is worse this "analogous scenario" or your "kicking boys/men in the nuts" one; it's a tough choice since they are both so awful that it actually makes me wonder if you know what an "analogy" is).
> 
> Anyway...you're comparing physiology designed SPECIFICALLY to function in a certain way*** (as an indicator of "female strength") to a physiological impossibility (for EITHER sex) and saying a man's inability to do the latter is proof of your claim.
> 
> *** http://www.pregnancy-and-giving-birth.com/female-pelvis.html
> 
> No you show me an a$$ designed to push out a turkey (male or female, I'll settle for either).


analogy
əˈnalədʒi/Submit
noun
a comparison between one thing and another, typically for the purpose of explanation or clarification.
"an analogy between the workings of nature and those of human societies"
a correspondence or partial similarity.
"the syndrome is called deep dysgraphia because of its analogy to deep dyslexia"
a thing which is comparable to something else in significant respects.
"works of art were seen as an analogy for works of nature"

I think analogy is the correct term for the situations I was trying explain. I concur that nobody could push an oven ready turkey out of their backside. I'm trying to illustrate the pain levels involved, in response to one of the posters on this forum saying that "Women are weaker vessels". Also, while on the subject of pain thresholds, tattooists will say that women deal with the pain much better than men. I'm not saying it. They are.


----------



## Jayjay9317

delboy59 said:


> Not a dole bludger, but thanks for making that assumption. Actually a millionaire retiree who feels very passionate about women's safety. I don't need to drive mate. I want to drive. Because christ knows, with people like you out there, women need this service more than ever. And not a white knight either - since I'm not male. So shove your assumptions where the light don't shine.
> 
> Yeah, that happens all the time. See if you can find some news articles about how common that is and post them here. I can wait..... and wait.... and wait.


Does it really happen all the time? Ladies rape ladies?


----------



## delboy59

KenLV said:


> Says the chick who _assumes_ all men are rapists...
> 
> You're a delight.


 Some men will NEVER understand that many women live in constant worry about assault and rape. Don't be one of those men. Try asking females in your life about this pervasive fear and anxiety. Come at it from a genuine desire to understand, and I hope you'll be enlightened by what you hear when they respond.


----------



## UberBastid

delboy59 said:


> Some men will NEVER understand that many women live in constant worry about assault and rape. Don't be one of those men. Try asking females in your life about this pervasive fear and anxiety. Come at it from a genuine desire to understand, and I hope you'll be enlightened by what you hear when they respond.


It's real easy to solve.
Keep em home. In an apron.
Making dinner, feeding the kids, doing laundry.
Lots of safe activities.



Jayjay9317 said:


> What if drivers are lesbian and rape women riders?. Some ladies are more violent than guys these days.


I think I saw that 'film' on a porn site. 
It happens.
I SAW IT


----------



## Jayjay9317

UberBastid said:


> It's real easy to solve.
> Keep em home. In an apron.
> Making dinner, feeding the kids, doing laundry.
> Lots of safe activities.
> 
> I think I saw that 'film' on a porn site.
> It happens.
> I SAW IT


Girls on girls porno?. I'm talking about reality, man. Stop playing. Hahaha.


----------



## stpetej

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Girls have the Girl Scouts and boys have the Boy Scouts. But girls want to be included in the Boy Scouts. What's up with that?


Huh? Your facts, please.



Ubering around said:


> That's backward step
> Sexiest as hell
> If we going to have sex segregated spaces we are acting like Saudi Arabia because they already doing that


Good grief. You're overreacting.


----------



## delboy59

Jayjay9317 said:


> Girls on girls porno?. I'm talking about reality, man. Stop playing. Hahaha.


And there ya go! Back of the net! A spectacular own goal from Jayjay. Further illustrating my point that the naysayers are either thick in the head or purposely obtuse. Can't you even come up with something original? The sandwiches, kitchen, washing machine, baby stuff is tedious.

Is that your game plan?...just repeat the same tired old phrases ad nauseam in the hope it'll wear us down, and make us give up?

Instead, here's an idea.

Try putting your indignation and butt-hurt feelings aside for a moment and attempt to have a proper debate about why women feel the need to have a female only rideshare. Anyhow.... whatever you think, however much you rail against it- the world is changing. #MeToo, Women's Rideshare and so on. What a wonderful time to be alive and witness the dismantling of the old ways and male privilege. Gotta love it. I do !

Signing off now, as I've got a Harley motorcycle meet. My hubbie's in the kitchen preparing my lunch for me. He's good like that.


----------



## KenLV

delboy59 said:


> Some men will NEVER understand that many women live in constant worry about assault and rape. Don't be one of those men.


I see the problem, you think I don't understand. Believe me, I understand fully that there are many women who live like this. It's called paranoia.

https://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/paranoia

Likewise, there are also men/women who are afraid to leave their house at all. Others that are afraid of heights. For some, it's closed in spaces. Then there are those afraid of clowns, etc...

I understand that for each and every one of these people these fears are real...to them; but I'm not going to let your paranoia decide how I live my life.


----------



## Jayjay9317

delboy59 said:


> And there ya go! Back of the net! A spectacular own goal from Jayjay. Further illustrating my point that the naysayers are either thick in the head or purposely obtuse. Can't you even come up with something original? The sandwiches, kitchen, washing machine, baby stuff is tedious.
> 
> Is that your game plan?...just repeat the same tired old phrases ad nauseam in the hope it'll wear us down, and make us give up?
> 
> Instead, here's an idea.
> 
> Try putting your indignation and butt-hurt feelings aside for a moment and attempt to have a proper debate about why women feel the need to have a female only rideshare. Anyhow.... whatever you think, however much you rail against it- the world is changing. #MeToo, Women's Rideshare and so on. What a wonderful time to be alive and witness the dismantling of the old ways and male privilege. Gotta love it. I do !
> 
> Signing off now, as I've got a Harley motorcycle meet. My hubbie's in the kitchen preparing my lunch for me. He's good like that.


It was uberbastid, not me. What's wrong with you? I repect ladies.


----------



## UberBastid

delboy59 said:


> And there ya go! Back of the net! A spectacular own goal from Jayjay. Further illustrating my point that the naysayers are either thick in the head or purposely obtuse. Can't you even come up with something original? The sandwiches, kitchen, washing machine, baby stuff is tedious.
> 
> Is that your game plan?...just repeat the same tired old phrases ad nauseam in the hope it'll wear us down, and make us give up?
> 
> Instead, here's an idea.
> 
> Try putting your indignation and butt-hurt feelings aside for a moment and attempt to have a proper debate about why women feel the need to have a female only rideshare. Anyhow.... whatever you think, however much you rail against it- the world is changing. #MeToo, Women's Rideshare and so on. What a wonderful time to be alive and witness the dismantling of the old ways and male privilege. Gotta love it. I do !
> 
> Signing off now, as I've got a Harley motorcycle meet. My hubbie's in the kitchen preparing my lunch for me. He's good like that.


After the "proper debate" as to why women feel unsafe, can we talk about MEN who feel unsafe. Hell you can't tell a pretty broad that she's sporting a nice blouse any more. Can't ask for a little head any more without risking prison. I remember when the rule changed that you HAD TO ASK? What? Really? OK, I got used to that, and now learn that I can lose my job, house ... everything because of some minor infraction 35 YEARS AGO. Poor Bill Cosby. 
Tell hubby that he will soon be in the majority, if the pussification of the American male continues much more.
In the meantime; buy him a dozen roses, a box of chocolates and a bottle of Midol. You got quite a catch there, hang on to that little lady.



Jayjay9317 said:


> It was uberbastid, not me. What's wrong with you? I repect ladies.


Hehehe.
Sorry brah.
Did I get you in trouble?
That's what happens when you hang with "the bastid". 
I can throw my voice ya know.
But, I would trade that superpower for the ability to THROW POO.


----------



## KenLV

delboy59 said:


> just *repeat the same tired old phrases ad nauseam* in the hope it'll wear us down, and make us give up?


You mean like...



delboy59 said:


> Stop assaulting and raping women.


or


delboy59 said:


> butt-hurt


or


delboy59 said:


> male privilege


or


delboy59 said:


> Try pushing something the size of oven ready turkey out of your a**hole after a fourteen hour labour. Then tell me who's weaker. Get a life.






delboy59 said:


> attempt to have a proper debate about why women feel the need to have a female only rideshare


Like where I reminded you that you don't have to take men?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/wome...aunches-in-toronto.247560/page-6#post-3753222

You're not looking for proper debate - there's been plenty here, you're looking for agreement. And anyone who disagrees with you, 'Well, their just a backwards, misogynistic, neanderthal, meanie who's afraid of losing his male privilege! Hurumph!' 

...and then you seemed shocked that guys are openly (and clearly sarcastically) mocking you. Please.


----------



## Jayjay9317

UberBastid said:


> After the "proper debate" as to why women feel unsafe, can we talk about MEN who feel unsafe. Hell you can't tell a pretty broad that she's sporting a nice blouse any more. Can't ask for a little head any more without risking prison. I remember when the rule changed that you HAD TO ASK? What? Really? OK, I got used to that, and now learn that I can lose my job, house ... everything because of some minor infraction 35 YEARS AGO. Poor Bill Cosby.
> Tell hubby that he will soon be in the majority, if the pussification of the American male continues much more.
> In the meantime; buy him a dozen roses, a box of chocolates and a bottle of Midol. You got quite a catch there, hang on to that little lady.
> 
> Hehehe.
> Sorry brah.
> Did I get you in trouble?
> That's what happens when you hang with "the bastid".
> I can throw my voice ya know.
> But, I would trade that superpower for the ability to THROW POO.


Man she got so mad and confused. It's not your fault. It's her at fault. Delboy59 owes me apology.


----------



## UberBastid

Jayjay9317 said:


> Man she got so mad and confused. It's not your fault. It's her at fault. Delboy59 owes me apology.


Maybe she should share in the chocolate and Midol with hubby. Hey, I share MY drugs with MY wifey - but then, I am just a sensitive guy. Wife got lucky when I hauled her ass outta that cowboy bar 37 years ago.
Had to carry her. Acted like she didn't want to go with me. Pfft. Like, what she wants matters.


----------



## Jayjay9317

UberBastid said:


> Maybe she should share in the chocolate and Midol with hubby. Hey, I share MY drugs with MY wifey - but then, I am just a sensitive guy. Wife got lucky when I hauled her ass outta that cowboy bar 37 years ago.
> Had to carry her. Acted like she didn't want to go with me. Pfft. Like, what she wants matters.


Interesting. I see you're a good responsible guy keep the marriage for 37 years. You act like a bad guy, but you are a good guy. You can't deceive me. Hahaha.


----------



## UberBastid

Jayjay9317 said:


> Interesting. I see you're a good responsible guy keep the marriage for 37 years. You act like a bad guy, but you are a good guy. You can't deceive me. Hahaha.


Ya know, it's true.
I am a good guy.
I tell a lot of people that, people that shouldn't have to be told. They just laugh, like I am kidding or something.
Mostly though, I am modest. Demure. Retiring. Shy.


----------



## stpetej

KenLV said:


> I see the problem, you think I don't understand. Believe me, I understand fully that there are many women who live like this. It's called paranoia.
> 
> https://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/paranoia
> 
> Likewise, there are also men/women who are afraid to leave their house at all. Others that are afraid of heights. For some, it's closed in spaces. Then there are those afraid of clowns, etc...
> 
> I understand that for each and every one of these people these fears are real...to them; but I'm not going to let your paranoia decide how I live my life.


So I checked your link:
*Definition*
Paranoia is an unfounded or exaggerated distrust of others, sometimes reaching delusional proportions. Paranoid individuals constantly suspect the motives of those around them, and believe that certain individuals, or people in general, are "out to get them."

Unfounded or exaggerated? I'm a rape survivor. How dare you judge us?


----------



## UberBastid

stpetej said:


> So I checked your link:
> *Definition*
> Paranoia is an unfounded or exaggerated distrust of others, sometimes reaching delusional proportions. Paranoid individuals constantly suspect the motives of those around them, and believe that certain individuals, or people in general, are "out to get them."
> 
> Unfounded or exaggerated? I'm a rape survivor. How dare you judge us?


Who judged you?
I didn't see your name anywhere.
AND, I didn't see the poster judge any body.

Bad things happen to good people. It's not fair. They shouldn't happen.
But, did you really survive it?
Are you letting that dirt bag that did those things to you stick in your brain? 
Are you giving him power?

Are you trying to impose his bad acts on me?
I didn't do it. We share some similarity in sex organs - that does not make ME responsible, and I don't accept any of the shame you attempt to put on me or my brothers.
I hold my head up.
I am man, hear me roar ... I take pride in my man-ness. You can not take it from me, I won't let you.


----------



## KenLV

stpetej said:


> How dare you judge us?


I didn't "dare judge [you]".

See, unlike those who think ALL men need to atone for the horrendous acts of a few, I didn't lump ALL women into that category (not even MOST women, not by a long shot).

Also, as I stated, I feel that even those who are in fact paranoid are genuine in their belief. I'm not judging them at all. Diagnosing? Yes. Judging? No.

You on the other hand, seem to have no qualms about unfairly judging those who disagree and think double standards/openly discriminatory behavior is a bad thing:



stpetej said:


> Most appear to be threatened, but they don't like women anyway.


Solid argument there.

Or is it?

https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ad-hominem


----------



## delboy59

Jayjay9317 said:


> It was uberbastid, not me. What's wrong with you? I repect ladies.


Apologies jayjay. My mistake. Sorry about that.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

stpetej said:


> Huh? Your facts, please.
> 
> .


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/11/us/boy-scouts-girls.html


----------



## EpicSwoleness

ChinatownJake said:


> DriveHer delay is a set-up for endless non-PC punchlines.
> 
> "To remain even further on brand, DriverHer, like the customers it seeks to serve, is simply taking a lot longer to get ready."


When management was asked if there were any issues, they replied, "Nothing is wrong. Nothing at all.


delboy59 said:


> Not a dole bludger, but thanks for making that assumption. Actually a millionaire retiree who feels very passionate about women's safety. I don't need to drive mate. I want to drive. Because christ knows, with people like you out there, women need this service more than ever. And not a white knight either - since I'm not male. So shove your assumptions where the light don't shine.
> 
> Yeah, that happens all the time. See if you can find some news articles about how common that is and post them here. I can wait..... and wait.... and wait.


Not a dole bludger, but thanks for making that assumption. Actually a millionaire retiree who feels very passionate about women's safety. I don't need to drive mate. I want to drive. Because christ knows, with people like you out there, women need this service more than ever. And not a white knight either - since I'm not male. So shove your assumptions where the light don't shine.
______________________

Oh, brother, talk about delusional...you identify as a retired millionaire female yet call yourself "delboy" Pathetic white knighting dole bludger.


----------



## ChinatownJake

DriveHer is one Friday late, but based on these posts, finally (I think) ready for trial Toronto business:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976996344140242944

__
http://instagr.am/p/BgrPpPKBAOO/


----------



## Jayjay9317

delboy59 said:


> Apologies jayjay. My mistake. Sorry about that.


Apologies accepted. NP. Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## UberBastid

ChinatownJake said:


> DriveHer is one Friday late, but based on these posts, finally (I think) ready for trial Toronto business:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976996344140242944
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BgrPpPKBAOO/


holey smokes.
I used to PHREAK out when my DriveHer was a week late.


----------



## stpetej

UberBastid said:


> Who judged you?
> I didn't see your name anywhere.
> AND, I didn't see the poster judge any body.
> 
> Bad things happen to good people. It's not fair. They shouldn't happen.
> But, did you really survive it?
> Are you letting that dirt bag that did those things to you stick in your brain?
> Are you giving him power?
> 
> Are you trying to impose his bad acts on me?
> I didn't do it. We share some similarity in sex organs - that does not make ME responsible, and I don't accept any of the shame you attempt to put on me or my brothers.
> I hold my head up.
> I am man, hear me roar ... I take pride in my man-ness. You can not take it from me, I won't let you.


By "judge us", not "ME" I replied to "...there are women who (link to definition of paranoid.) "Delusional", etc. READ it. Check the link. Think about how your mother/sister/daughter would feel had she been, God forbid, sexually assaulted. And then found herself alone in a car with a male stranger. Panic surfaces at odd times, sometimes for no apparent reason. For years. There are women who would prefer to ride with women drivers. It's just a fact. No need to be defensive about it or amused by it.

BTW, I often have gentlemen comment, upon escorting a lady to my car, that they're pleased to have their loved one in the car with another woman. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ChinatownJake

There's another one of these percolating in Canada, in British Columbia. It's called Women on Wheels and they hope to be up and running by summer.

https://www.cheknews.ca/all-female-cab-company-pitched-for-the-west-shore-432360/


----------



## UberBastid

I was called to jury duty once, about two years ago. It was a rape case.
They finally call me to voir dire. 
Here was the questions and answers:
Q: This case is one that has no eye witnesses, no lab results. Could you convict someone only on the word of the victim?
A: No proof? Just the word of one person?
Q: That's right. Could you convict on the word of the victim only?
A: I dunno. That would be pretty tough.
Q: I see you are married (looking at my wedding ring).
A: Yes.
Q: Do you have a sister?
A: Yes. Two of them. And a mother.
Q: If one of them had been sexually assaulted would you want to see him punished?
A: I'd want to see him executed. But, I also have a brother, and father, and uncle; and I wouldn't want to see them convicted of a crime they didn't commit.

I was excused.


----------



## Lolinator

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


Driving for a driver is lit


----------



## ChinatownJake

Lolinator said:


> Driving for a driver is lit.


As a female driver in Toronto, what chatter are you hearing about DriveHer?

A local female journalist asked her 5K Twitter followers Friday if anyone had tried the new service, not realizing that despite all the media coverage, it has yet to give its first ride:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977345732368678912
In fact, it sounds like the glitches are getting worse:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977320504951390209


----------



## UberBastid

How can a business be competitive if they ignore, or actually send away, half of their potential customers? Not a good business model -- but that seems endemic in the ride shard business.


----------



## ChinatownJake

UberBastid said:


> How can a business be competitive if they ignore, or actually send away, half of their potential customers? Not a good business model -- but that seems endemic in the ride shard business.


As I've alluded to earlier in this thread, there is as far as I can tell one operational, growing female-only rideshare service at this time. It's called Shebah and it has expanded across Australia. Properly run, I think such a niche can work:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...y/news-story/034871cadb5ae6466fa198bce3f56fbb


----------



## Da real G

Ha, ha i have no problem with woman only rideshare. I do agree that it is gender bias. But we'll have alot more cat fights uploaded to you tube. Lol


----------



## UberBastid

Da real G said:


> Ha, ha i have no problem with woman only rideshare. I do agree that it is gender bias. But we'll have alot more cat fights uploaded to you tube. Lol


Yea. Ya know ... I am a Real Estate Broker in California.
If I advertised, ONE time, that I was only going to represent men. No female buyers, no female sellers; strictly a sausage-swinging clientele. Do you know how long I'd have a real estate license in California?
Within two weeks, without a hearing (the ad alone) the Commissioner of Real Estate would issue a cease and desist order to stop the advertising, and a 'temporary' suspension effective immediately. All client files would have to be transferred to an licensed broker within two business days. Your bank has been notified that your account that contains all funds of the business and your escrow accounts is sealed. All real estate business is to stop, RFN. 
An auditor will be in your office tomorrow morning to take possession of all documents related to any transaction since your last audit.

Then, they come at you. You'll be scheduled for a hearing before a board who will decide if you lose your license, forever. They will pull your ticket.

Discrimination against any of the "protected classes"; age, gender, sexual preference, race, disability, religion, and a few others I can't remember right now -- if provable, you are done. First time. No appeal. Yer out of biz.

But, this is happening in ... where, Oz? 
It'll be ok here too


----------



## Rat

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


All these excuses for discrimination sound like slave owners trying to justify slavery



delboy59 said:


> *Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*
> 
> Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.
> 
> Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".
> 
> And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".
> 
> And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.
> 
> And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."
> 
> And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.
> 
> So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".
> 
> And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.
> 
> Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.
> 
> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.
> 
> Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


Suppose the women buy a cup also instead of saying the men have to play with shackles on? Your metaphor doesn't address the situation. 
Now get back in the kitchen and make me a sammich



at-007smartLP said:


> meh if youre a womans type flirtings all good if not youre a creepy rapist feel bad for the less than average looking guys but if they hate or are scared of men that much its not like tbey goung to tip one so they saving you money since you really don't get paid if not tipped on rides less than 10 miles
> 
> most just keep cancelling till tbey get a woman driver or a man whose face pic is acceptable unless in a hurry
> 
> have no idea how this is legal but uber is considered legal so who cares
> 
> until a company is paying drivers a minimum $10 gross per ride none of them paying a legal wage or charging above costs so unless these wimen payin $12+15 minimum fares the company & drivers wont last unless they can burn thru millions a day to compete with the uber/lyft subsidies
> 
> bit if you have charisma & personally 3rd shift is all prostitutes they tip & you can get $ with them if you smart so get in where you fit in, if you dont like women avoid their pings
> 
> price is the only thing that matters to poor people looking for chaufferes
> 
> i know its an evil company and a lot depends on location but its easy to screen
> 
> ive been driving 3 years not once after my first day have i ever picked up at a bar, club, restaurant,mall, church, rail station, bus stop, sporting event literally took 1 day to lnow what places to avoid & back then theyd put you in a time out for a few minutes for ignoring lol oh nose i cant work for free for 3 minutes who cares wait for the hotel address collect the $50+ per hour & repeat...
> 
> i avoid indian names, asian names because guess what its not in their cultire to tip & its not in mine to accept a non tipper
> 
> less than 4.7 thanks fellow drivers i can ignore them to because a tipis an extra $3-$20 an hour they ad up
> 
> start trip prior to getting there its not 10+ miles or will have me in traffic cancel sorry i dont work for free
> 
> what is wrong with some of you people really $4-9 rides and you accepting them & completing them?
> 
> i stopped blaming uber years ago its more desperate ignorant exploitable types that did it in


Are you really claiming women are only afraid of getting raped by unattractive men?


----------



## Rat

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Anyone hear heard of hooters resturant chain?
> 
> There pretty heavy down i here in texas. ...sure anyone can apply for a waiter job. BUT... Only beautiful young...thinish women get hired. Someone tried to sue them a long time ago too and failed. Cause people dont go there JUST for the food. Just like you dont go to a male stip club to see a male excotic dancer. You go to a male stip club to see a female exotic dancer.
> 
> Theres also womens on workout places... Womens only clubs... Girls scouts...
> 
> Just like theres boys only places like... Gentlemens clubs...poker with the boys... Man caves.. Boyscouts..
> 
> Stop arguing over "equal rights" God did not make us equal. He made man to be to provider and protector of the woman. The woman is the weaker vessel.
> 
> And its our job as men to take care of them. The world started to go to crap when we stepped away from that role and started saying...women wear the pants...or..my wife is in charge of the household... No
> 
> Dude.... You are in charge of your household.
> 
> If women want to create and womans only rideshare.....thats fine.
> 
> Maybe the femanist woman will stop complaining when we create our own boys only clubs.
> 
> Its just the way it is. Femanist or killing the world. And men are letting themselves be turned into little boys being told by there mommies ( the women) what they can and cant do.
> Grow a pair..become a man.
> And suport the woman in your life with her endevours... As long as it is good for your household and your households goals.
> 
> Anothet side point... Black panthers.. You must be black to join.
> Does that mean they discrimnate against white people? No just means that there clubs is exclusive to black people...
> 
> Every community has a requirement to join.
> 
> Gotta be gay or sexually different from normal to join the lgbt community...
> 
> Gotta love harleys and leather to join certain biker gangs...erh.. Communites..
> 
> Gotta work out and lift weights to join certain members only weight clubs....ect..ect..ect...
> 
> The riderher app is just that an attempt to form a community that helps eachother other out. To qualift for that community you must meet certain requirements. i.E..... Be a girl.
> 
> Its soo stupid how everyone gets so bent out of shape cause someone is tring to put a community together thats meant support and help people within that community.
> 
> Just... Another way to look at it.


Almost everything you said was a lie. Hooters lost that lawsuit. Males could always apply, but weren't hired. They just don't make any tips, so they quit.
Strippers aren't hired, they work for tips only, and have to share them with management.
You mention a lot of private clubs and pretend they are the same as public accommodation.
You are trying to justify discrimination.
Who knows? Affirmative action is institutional racial discrimination and that was mandated by law



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Hello there confused female.
> Nope..no dinosaur here
> 
> Just refusing to let the woman tell me to jump off a bridge cause she says its whats best for the family.
> 
> Firm bible believer. 1st peter 3:7
> 
> "You husbands, in the same way, continue dwelling with them according to knowledge. Assign them honor as to a *weaker vessel,* the feminine one, since they are also heirs with you of the undeserved favor of life, in order for your prayers not to be hindered"
> 
> Your thinking that by saying your a weaker vessel soundly means your less than?..or..not important?
> 
> Hmmm... Sad because some men dont treat you with proper respect you now feel this way.
> 
> Jesus is known to have spoken to a samaratain woman at the well. He even revealed in plain english ...well..plain hebrew.. That he was the christ to a WOMAN first! This was during a time when woman..espically samaratian women were veiwed as being good for nothing....
> 
> When he was first reserected he spoke first to the women..mary...
> The women then went and told the men.
> 
> Jesus assigned honor to women. But at the same time reminded them to be in subiection to there husbands.
> 
> My dear lady, theres nothing wrong with letting your man take the lead. But at the same time...your man should be showing your honor as to a weaker vessel.
> 
> Sigh, gone are the days when i guy could open a door for a LADY and not worry about rather its pollicitally correct or not.
> 
> What it boils down to is this..
> 
> Men in there natural role are the providers, the protectors..
> 
> Women are the nuturers..the helpers.
> 
> Ever since women strayed from the role..and men have allowed it, the world as gone to all poop. Simple as that.
> 
> Im not a dinosaur. Im just a man keeping clear of the virus that is femanisim. But.. Good luck to you dear lady in your efforts to ruin the world
> 
> We allowed by not speaking out.
> My brother is similar..he allows things to go on under his house that he is opposed to. Instead of speaking to his wife honestly he shuts up..and gets all angry about it.
> I tell em all the time to talk to her about it. Tel her how you feel. Find a middle ground.but he dosnt As a result.. His household is unbalanced..he is unhappy.. And itll end up in divorce. All because he wont speak up. He lets her wear the pants.
> 
> As far as men acting like woman...and woman acting like men..thats a subject of another topic all together. But i will tell you my uncle married a really pretty woman who...was tomboyish..
> They were divorced due to problems in marriage 2yrs later.
> She had a sex change and fathered a child. I met that child at a party a few years back. Were almost the same age. I keep getting the feeling he was hitting on me. Didnt know who he was till i mentioned his name to my mom and she told me this story.
> 
> Just saying. We dont know whats going on with someone inside. Only God can judge what gender someone is and isnt


It is not possible to father a child after a sex change operation


----------



## Uberyouber

So are they still in business???


----------



## stpetej

UberBastid said:


> Yea. Ya know ... I am a Real Estate Broker in California.
> If I advertised, ONE time, that I was only going to represent men. No female buyers, no female sellers; strictly a sausage-swinging clientele. Do you know how long I'd have a real estate license in California?
> Within two weeks, without a hearing (the ad alone) the Commissioner of Real Estate would issue a cease and desist order to stop the advertising, and a 'temporary' suspension effective immediately. All client files would have to be transferred to an licensed broker within two business days. Your bank has been notified that your account that contains all funds of the business and your escrow accounts is sealed. All real estate business is to stop, RFN.
> An auditor will be in your office tomorrow morning to take possession of all documents related to any transaction since your last audit.
> 
> Then, they come at you. You'll be scheduled for a hearing before a board who will decide if you lose your license, forever. They will pull your ticket.
> 
> Discrimination against any of the "protected classes"; age, gender, sexual preference, race, disability, religion, and a few others I can't remember right now -- if provable, you are done. First time. No appeal. Yer out of biz.
> 
> But, this is happening in ... where, Oz?
> It'll be ok here too


This is irrelevant. You have a fiduciary responsibility to represent your clients regardless of their religion, sex, or national origin.

Not the same as HIRING a "class" to provide service.

TheBFOQ (bone fide occupational qualifocation) exception of EEOC: Title VII permits you to discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise."

You do not have a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the real estate services.

And, remember, states also regulate real estate through the Department of Business or Professional Regulation.


----------



## YukonDew

stpetej said:


> This is irrelevant. You have a fiduciary responsibility to represent your clients regardless of their religion, sex, or national origin.
> 
> Not the same as HIRING a "class" to provide service.


I would agree, provided that is those actions are voluntary. Terribly inconsistent when incorporated into a statute. But it is no longer important to base statutes on logic, as long as it makes us feel better.

In a truly free market, those that would serve or hire according to their personal bias will miss out on great employees and valuable customers. As a libertarian, I would let the knucklheads limit their own business without compulsion to do otherwise. In the long run, the most welcoming business would thrive and the rest would scrape by - as it should be.


----------



## UberBastid

stpetej said:


> And, remember, states also regulate real estate through the Department of Business or Professional Regulation.


Are you sure about California law?

*************

"Yes, your honor," turning tearfully towards the carefully selected jury, "My car broke down on the way home from work. I sent a request to a rideshare company, and a car showed up. The driver rolled down the window and said, 'You look kinda mannish. I don't give rides to you people.'"
"So, (sob) she drove away and left me standing on that dark street in the middle of the night. I ran after her, crying and begging. But, *sob* she just drove away, laughing."
"I walked about three blocks and a gang of youths started chiding me and bullying me for being gay. They beat me up."

I know a lawyer (and she takes male clients) that would love that case IF the rideshare company had any money.


----------



## Bygosh

It's an ok idea but wait times will be super long and fares will be way more expensive. Not sure those 2 things can be overcome. I would think that if enough women were willing to pay extra for a woman only service then it would already be an option on Lyft, Uber or both.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Uberyouber said:


> So are they still in business???


More like, So have they started the business???
At this point, it's hard to say when DriveHer will finally be putting their money where the media coverage is.

https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&[email protected]&src=typd



Bygosh said:


> I would think that if enough women were willing to pay extra for a woman-only service then it would already be an option on Lyft, Uber or both.


Genius idea. Which also gets around any discriminatory issues - it's an optional layer, selected by the passenger.


----------



## KenLV

Bygosh said:


> I would think that if enough women were willing to pay extra for a woman only service then it would already be an option on Lyft, Uber or both.





ChinatownJake said:


> Genius idea. Which also gets around any discriminatory issues - it's an optional layer, selected by the passenger.


No optional layer needed, it's already an option for riders.

As I said way back in this thread... *women riders already can select only women drivers* - for both Uber and Lyft.

All they have to do is cancel as soon as they are paired with a driver and they see the driver is a man.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/wome...aunches-in-toronto.247560/page-6#post-3753222

I would be willing to bet that I've been cancelled on because I'm a man.

Conversely, women *drivers* can cancel on/not accept riders who are men (though this is in fact illegal).


----------



## ChinatownJake

KenLV said:


> No optional layer needed, it's already an option for riders.
> 
> As I said way back in this thread... *women riders already can select only women drivers* - for both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> All they have to do is cancel as soon as they are paired with a driver and they see the driver is a man.


I wonder how many women do this currently. I suppose any male driver who locks in a request from a female-named Pax at night and then sees it immediately canceled can suppose this might be the reason.


----------



## Uberyouber

ChinatownJake said:


> More like, So have they started the business???
> At this point, it's hard to say when DriveHer will finally be putting their money where the media coverage is.
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&[email protected]&src=typd
> 
> Genius idea. Which also gets around any discriminatory issues - it's an optional layer, selected by the passenger.


if they have a tip button this thing is dead in the water...


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Coming soon...Uber Chooser! Just type in the characteristics that are acceptable to you in a driver and...voila! We’ll find you a driver* with exactly those characteristics! 

*using Uber Chooser may increase wait times.


----------



## UberBastid

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> Coming soon...Uber Chooser! Just type in the characteristics that are acceptable to you in a driver and...voila! We'll find you a driver* with exactly those characteristics!
> 
> *using Uber Chooser may increase wait times.


But, hey ... now your friendly neighborhood Nazi, White Supremacist can make sure he doesn't get anyone except a white skinhead. 
I can see that as a niche. Yea.


----------



## Fearmonger

delboy59 said:


> analogy
> əˈnalədʒi/Submit
> noun
> a comparison between one thing and another, typically for the purpose of explanation or clarification.
> "an analogy between the workings of nature and those of human societies"
> a correspondence or partial similarity.
> "the syndrome is called deep dysgraphia because of its analogy to deep dyslexia"
> a thing which is comparable to something else in significant respects.
> "works of art were seen as an analogy for works of nature"
> 
> I think analogy is the correct term for the situations I was trying explain. I concur that nobody could push an oven ready turkey out of their backside. I'm trying to illustrate the pain levels involved, in response to one of the posters on this forum saying that "Women are weaker vessels". Also, while on the subject of pain thresholds, tattooists will say that women deal with the pain much better than men. I'm not saying it. They are.


Ok, here's an analogy for you. Obviously a higher percentage of sexual assaults are committed by men against women. This is the basis for the idea behind a women only rideshare service. A higher percentage of African American men also commit violent crimes. Does that make it ok for someone to start a rideshare service that excludes African Americans because the chance of having someone rob you in the car goes up? I think not.


----------



## heynow321

Fearmonger said:


> Ok, here's an analogy for you. Obviously a higher percentage of sexual assaults are committed by men against women. This is the basis for the idea behind a women only rideshare service. A higher percentage of African American men also commit violent crimes. Does that make it ok for someone to start a rideshare service that excludes African Americans because the chance of having someone rob you in the car goes up? I think not.


woah careful. remember we're living in a time where lefty crybabies claim facts are racist. it's only acceptable to discriminate against tall cis gendered white males. everyone else is a victim class.


----------



## bandit13

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Oh really? Women drivers are the best!


why ?


----------



## ChinatownJake

There is a version of this idea in operation in Canada already, with a very similar name.

In Halifax, Nova Scotia, there is no Lyft or Uber. And for women arriving at the airport there, they can book a ride with Lady Drive Her. Featuring female cabbies. Not cheap.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...e-cab-airport-taxi-women-passengers-1.4148300
http://www.ladydriveher.com/our-story.html


----------



## bandit13

ChinatownJake said:


> There is a version of this idea in operation in Canada already, with a very similar name.
> 
> In Halifax, Nova Scotia, there is no Lyft or Uber. And for women arriving at the airport there, they can book a ride with Lady Drive Her. Featuring female cabbies. Not cheap.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...e-cab-airport-taxi-women-passengers-1.4148300
> http://www.ladydriveher.com/our-story.html
> 
> View attachment 218551


She has a Limo Licence to drive to the airport. That's why her prices are higher. Similar to Black cars of Uber or regular airport limos. Read about her business a year ago. Good for her !


----------



## ChinatownJake

bandit13 said:


> She has a Limo Licence to drive to the airport. That's why her prices are higher. Similar to Black cars of Uber or regular airport limos. Read about her business a year ago. Good for her !


It will be interesting to see what DriveHer's pricing is, in Toronto, when it finally launches. I think it should be premium-priced, or at least be higher than regular Uber. And like this Halifax service, I think pre-booking will be key until it reaches a certain critical mass of drivers.

What amount do Toronto UberX drivers currently receive for a minimum fare?


----------



## DrivingForYou

ChinatownJake said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/driveher-launch-1.4578541
> 
> _To create that "equitable space," the app doesn't allow male passengers or drivers. Even before its official launch March 16, some on Facebook have criticized DriveHer as being "sexist" and "dividing;" however, founder Aisha Addo doesn't view her service as discriminatory.
> 
> "People need to calm down and look at this from not only a safety perspective and an empowering perspective but then also an empathetic perspective," she said of possible critics. "Instead of complaining about it, have conversations about it. Be an ally. Stand in solidarity with the women in your lives and really try to understand where we're coming from."_


Such a service would be illegal in the United States due to discrimination laws.


----------



## bandit13

DrivingForYou said:


> Such a service would be illegal in the United States due to discrimination laws.


Wrong !

App available for women only in various cities in USA including New York for a number of years.


----------



## DrivingForYou

bandit13 said:


> Wrong !
> 
> App available for women only in various cities in USA including New York for a number of years.


Then no one has sued yet. It's discrimination. What's the app and where?


----------



## UberfiST

ChinatownJake said:


> It will be interesting to see what DriveHer's pricing is, in Toronto, when it finally launches. I think it should be premium-priced, or at least be higher than regular Uber. And like this Halifax service, I think pre-booking will be key until it reaches a certain critical mass of drivers.
> 
> What amount do Toronto UberX drivers currently receive for a minimum fare?


Somewhere around $3. Can't remember exact amount.


----------



## ChinatownJake

DrivingForYou said:


> Then no one has sued yet. It's discrimination. What's the app and where?


The lone, current U.S. women-only ridesharing App I found (and mentioned earlier in this thread) is something called Safr (read: Safer). It was announced back in 2016 as Chariot for Women, later changed its name/management and is currently beta testing in Boston.

https://www.gosafr.com


----------



## HotUberMess

ChinatownJake said:


> The lone, current U.S. women-only ridesharing App I found (and mentioned earlier in this thread) is something called Safr (read: Safer). It was announced back in 2016 as Chariot for Women, later changed its name/management and is currently beta testing in Boston.
> 
> https://www.gosafr.com


Not legal in Orlando or Florida. I have no idea about other states. But both this city and state have laws that specifically target one-gender-only businesses or promotions like Ladies' Night. There is a guy who's known for traveling around the state and suing every place he comes to with gender discrimination and he wins every time.


----------



## DrivingForYou

HotUberMess said:


> Not legal in Orlando or Florida. I have no idea about other states. But both this city and state have laws that specifically target one-gender-only businesses or promotions like Ladies' Night. There is a guy who's known for traveling around the state and suing every place he comes to with gender discrimination and he wins every time.


Yep. As I recall he (or some Other guy) did that here in socal with a women's only gym and also as a waiter at hooters.

But it's not state law, it's a federal equal rights law. Thing is it requires someone to sue.

So download the app, hail a ride, get denied d because male, sue, win$$$.


----------



## HotUberMess

DrivingForYou said:


> Yep. As I recall he (or some Other guy) did that here in socal with a women's only gym and also as a waiter at hooters.
> 
> But it's not state law, it's a federal equal rights law. Thing is it requires someone to sue.
> 
> So download the app, hail a ride, get denied d because male, sue, win$$$.


It's going to have to be you.. I'm all woman haha


----------



## ChinatownJake

HotUberMess said:


> Not legal in Orlando or Florida. I have no idea about other states. But both this city and state have laws that specifically target one-gender-only businesses or promotions like Ladies' Night. There is a guy who's known for traveling around the state and suing every place he comes to with gender discrimination and he wins every time.


Here's how Safr got around discrimination laws.
It is in fact aiming to be a women-majority rideshare service rather than women-only.

http://www.wbur.org/bostonomix/2017/03/23/safr-female-ride-hailing-company

_Safr had planned to offer a service exclusive to women, but that raised legal questions. The company says it doesn't want to discriminate against men so men can sign up to be drivers or passengers too. CEO Syed Gilani said the Boston startup just wants to offer a ride-hailing option that's majority women - and women will be its core focus. "We want 99 percent drivers on our side as women," Gilani said._


----------



## DrivingForYou

ChinatownJake said:


> Safr had to bend to be legal in Massachusetts.
> 
> http://www.wbur.org/bostonomix/2017/03/23/safr-female-ride-hailing-company
> 
> _Safr had planned to offer a service exclusive to women, but that raised legal questions. The company says it doesn't want to discriminate against men so men can sign up to be drivers or passengers too. CEO Syed Gilani said the Boston startup just wants to offer a ride-hailing option that's majority women - and women will be its core focus. "We want 99 percent drivers on our side as women," Gilani said._


"Among the things Safr will offer is a redesigned Gatorade bottle with women in mind, for those times a public restroom can't be found late at night..."


----------



## ChinatownJake

There was an article over the weekend by Canadian Press, about the various female-only rideshare services in Canada. It mentions another one, CabShe, in Kitchener, Ontario, which is currently shut down but trying to re-open after it meets certain municipal requirements.

As of right now, the only truly operational such outfit in North America is the previously mentioned Lady Drive Her, in Halifax. Even though they only have 12 drivers. (And they take male passengers.)

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...n-the-rise-in-spite-of-hurdles-women-say.html

_Lady Drive Her founder Crissy McDow said city rules have kept her from serving the entire city, but she and her 11 fellow female drivers currently find work 24 hours a day taking passengers to and from the city airport.

She said "her ladies," who are outnumbered more than 15 to one by male drivers, now face bullying and sabotage from the men with whom they used to peacefully share the road. But McDow said her phone is "ringing off the hook" with requests from men and women alike, strengthening her resolve to expand the service as soon as she can._


----------



## ChinatownJake

This just in...










https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...data-breach-exposes-personal-information.html


----------



## KenLV

"I'll take 'Irony' for $1000 Alex."



ChinatownJake said:


> This just in...
> 
> View attachment 220390
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...data-breach-exposes-personal-information.html


Well at least they didn't get access to any important information...


----------



## Uber_Dubler

delboy59 said:


> *Suck it up boys. Stop assaulting and raping women. Then there'd be no need for this service. Sort your priorities out instead of whinging and playing the victim card. Here's a comparison for you. Try and get your brains around this if you can.*
> 
> Right - here goes. Here's the only analogous scenario that I can come up with to illustrate the need for women only ridesharing, and why it's *NOT* discriminating against men.
> 
> Picture if you will : Boys or men playing mixed contact sports and they keep getting kicked in the nuts during the game by the female players. The males say again and again "We need some protection for our testicles, because it hurts like hell when we get kicked or punched down there by the females".
> 
> And the government or the sporting associations (run largely by women in this scenario) say "No - you don't need any protection. You're exaggerating. Just be more careful. Tell the girls and women to stop kicking you in the nuts. Be more assertive. Anyway, it's just a little kick or punch in the gonads. You'll recover. We don't believe you when you say it hurts that much. You're over-reacting. Stop complaining. Play smarter".
> 
> And 20 years later, after thousands of men and boys have been injured and kicked in the wedding tackle by the women, still nothing has changed. So the males decide enough is enough. They campaign and take each their case to court to explain why they need protection. They provide statistics about hospital visits and damage to their health and wellbeing. And eventually, the courts agree that yes, ok, maybe there is a case after all for protection for the men/boys because they are suffering and do get injured in these contact sports.
> 
> And so at last now the males are permitted to wear protection (it's not compulsory. They have a choice). Then this goes public on TV and in the newspapers. Suddenly, thousands of women get online and shout "How dare they? Why should they have protection for their nuts? Why should the men have something just for them, that we can't have? Discrimination! We will challenge this in the courts."
> 
> And the men say "But look, it's not taking anything away from you women if we have testicle protection. It just makes us feel safer so that we can enjoy playing our sport and not get injured and double over and vomit on the sports field when we take a kick to our family jewels". But the women are enraged. "No, this is out and out discrimination", they rant.
> 
> So the men say to the females "Well, have you ever been kicked in the nuts, and do you know what that feels like, how painful it is? And we've had to endure this for decades because we weren't allowed protection".
> 
> And the women say "No, we've not been kicked in the nuts, because we don't have them, but we still don't think you having access to protection is fair because it discriminates against us women" and so on...ad nauseam.
> 
> Now, those of you, men and women who are so outraged, can you put yourself into this scenario and see how absolutely bloody ridiculous you are all being? You can still all take an Uber or a taxi. And the chances are you'll have a male driver so it's more or less a Men's Rideshare anyway.
> 
> If you really want to - go ahead and start a Men Only taxi/rideshare service, and campaign, go to court, challenge the Sex Discrimination Legislation, put $$ of your own money where your mouth is, do everything that the woman founder of DriveHer in Canada, and Shebah here in Australia had to do in order to make it safer for women to engage fully in their lives.
> 
> Which means going out at night, dressing how we want, and getting drunk if we want, and being able to get home in one piece, not having been leered at, propositioned, groped or made to feel threatened by a male driver. I'm sick to death of the men and women who are so offended by Women's Ridesharing. Find something more deserving of your ire to complain about. There's plenty out there if you look. And let the women who want to ride with DriveHer, or drive for DriveHer, get on with it.


----------



## UberBastid

DrivingForYou said:


> Such a service would be illegal in the United States due to discrimination laws.


No it wuddent.
Well, especially in California.

Laws don't matter any more - its all about feelings.
"How does that make you feel?"


----------



## Blahgard

It’s ok when she discriminated.


----------



## TBolt

mrpjfresh said:


> If enough women want an exclusive service, more power to them. The elephant in the room... will enough of these same women be willing to pay a premium (2,3,4 times) the dirt cheap offerings of Uber and Lyft. Most Uber pax seem to prioritize cheap fares over things like safety, so I have my doubts.


Wha??? If it pays a premium, I'll start cross dressing in order to drive for them. I'm not shaving my beard, though.


----------



## ChinatownJake

There's a female-drivers rideshare App in Mexico that appears, possibly, to be the most full functioning current one in Canada-U.S.-Mexico. Remember, the Halifax, N.S. one is to-from airport only. The Mexico App, unlike the stalled Toronto effort, has actual passenger testimonials.

http://www.laudrive.com/


----------



## ChinatownJake

I think technically you need to have been up and running at some point, to be "right back." As April draws to a close, this is where the much-covered Toronto startup stands.











__
http://instagr.am/p/BhJnAP_hMxY/


----------



## UberBastid

ChinatownJake said:


> There's a female-drivers rideshare App in Mexico that appears, possibly, to be the most full functioning current one in Canada-U.S.-Mexico. Remember, the Halifax, N.S. one is to-from airport only. The Mexico App, unlike the stalled Toronto effort, has actual passenger testimonials.
> 
> http://www.laudrive.com/


Rape is a much bigger problem in Mexico.
That's why we building a wall - after all.


----------



## heynow321

TBolt said:


> Wha??? If it pays a premium, I'll start cross dressing in order to drive for them. I'm not shaving my beard, though.


You don't even have to cross dress. Just say you identify as a chick then sue if they try to discriminate


----------



## Yam Digger

I've been trying to find the rate card for DriveHer, But their website (deliberately?) doesn't post a rate card

They also say there's no surge pricing either. Good luck getting a ride on _that_ platform on New Years Eve when the ladies log off and log into their Uber driver app.


----------



## Nonya busy

Yam Digger said:


> I've been trying to find the rate card for DriveHer, But their website (deliberately?) doesn't post a rate card
> 
> They also say there's no surge pricing either. Good luck getting a ride on _that_ platform on New Years Eve when the ladies log off and log into their Uber driver app.


That's bs because women don't put up with other women's crap like men so trust me that won't work.


----------



## makeitupinvolume

if you're that scared & disgusted by men why don't you just stay home & play with your cats cuz outside you have to share the planet with 3+ billion of us

or you know use select, black, lux, where the drivers are paid a legal wage so less rapey or you know don't rely on a stranger after getting plastered in public & call one of the many friends or family members that care so deeply about you, they'll come give you a ride after a night of partying.

the bartender or guy buying you drinks all night more likely to rape you then your cab driver, seriously he only wanta $10+ & you out of his car asap to make another $10+

heres another fun fact once a week a cop is arrested for rape, now we all know 99% of those crimes co unreported so the number is 5-10 times higher, meaning cops out here raping women daily

im thinking most uber rape stories are just random people with uber stickers & most victims are trying to be cheap taking rides off app, if uber was around in my day id be at the parking lot doing off app rides myself

watch last years shameless, i graduated the hood a long time ago but assume thats the majority of rides now, you can tell the people doing the uber dance, pull up roll down window they do the work for ya, "uber" nope but ill take ya for ... & most probably like ok ef it because we all know they in a hurry


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

Rat said:


> Almost everything you said was a lie. Hooters lost that lawsuit. Males could always apply, but weren't hired. They just don't make any tips, so they quit.
> Strippers aren't hired, they work for tips only, and have to share them with management.
> You mention a lot of private clubs and pretend they are the same as public accommodation.
> You are trying to justify discrimination.
> Who knows? Affirmative action is institutional racial discrimination and that was mandated by law
> 
> It is not possible to father a child after a sex change operation


...regarding the sex change...
I didnt detail the story for you...

He was born and classifed as a woman...this was in the 70's 
later doctor visits she found out that she had balls..no ovaries.. And basically.. His dick was inside out.
Not clear on all of it...but basically, he was born with his privates looking like a vagina. And operating like a vagina. But she had testicles instead of ovaries...so.. Sex change.. Got married.. Fathered a kid. Offically got a sex change. Changed records and everything to legally be a male. It was classifed as a sex change since he was born "female"

Regarding the other stuff. Hooters won some.. And lost some. ... Not gonna argue with on the other stuff.
Maybe your right. Maybe your wrong.

I think as a society weve become to quick to claim something is discrimnation without considering all the facts. Its easy to judge a situation from the outside looking in. 99% of the time.... youll get it wrong by doing so.

And dude.. Arguing that strippers get paif tips?.. That just semantics and a mute point. People dont go to gentlemens clubs to see men strip.
Period.

Well...gay men do.. But thay go to gay strip clubs for that. Every store, shop,..whatever.. Services and caters to certain crowds. Its not discrimnation. Its customer service to a sub-culture.

Telling me HOW strippers get paid and who they have to share it with is besides the point. Not nessacary to the convo.

Not sure what the other point you were making was. But i get ya bra.
Discrimnation is discrimnation.


----------



## Nonya busy

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> ...regarding the sex change...
> I didnt detail the story for you...
> 
> He was born and classifed as a woman...this was in the 70's
> later doctor visits she found out that she had balls..no ovaries.. And basically.. His dick was inside out.
> Not clear on all of it...but basically, he was born with his privates looking like a vagina. And operating like a vagina. But she had testicles instead of ovaries...so.. Sex change.. Got married.. Fathered a kid. Offically got a sex change. Changed records and everything to legally be a male. It was classifed as a sex change since he was born "female"
> 
> Regarding the other stuff. Hooters won some.. And lost some. ... Not gonna argue with on the other stuff.
> Maybe your right. Maybe your wrong.
> 
> I think as a society weve become to quick to claim something is discrimnation without considering all the facts. Its easy to judge a situation from the outside looking in. 99% of the time.... youll get it wrong by doing so.
> 
> And dude.. Arguing that strippers get paif tips?.. That just semantics and a mute point. People dont go to gentlemens clubs to see men strip.
> Period.
> 
> Well...gay men do.. But thay go to gay strip clubs for that. Every store, shop,..whatever.. Services and caters to certain crowds. Its not discrimnation. Its customer service to a sub-culture.
> 
> Telling me HOW strippers get paid and who they have to share it with is besides the point. Not nessacary to the convo.
> 
> Not sure what the other point you were making was. But i get ya bra.
> Discrimnation is discrimnation.


This is too much for a Wednesday


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

Anything other than choclate and beer is too much for a wednesday


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> I think it's completely fine and acceptable. Hopefully this startup fairs better than SeeJaneGo did.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/01/...ing-service-for-women-by-women-says-farewell/


SEXIST !!!


----------



## ChinatownJake

DriveHer is hinting that they may FINALLY be putting forth an actual product. "We will be announcing our launch date soon."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058095765334224897


----------



## tohunt4me

ChinatownJake said:


> DriveHer is hinting that they may FINALLY be putting forth an actual product. "We will be announcing our launch date soon."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058095765334224897


Sexist !

Sex Discrimination !


----------



## ChinatownJake

tohunt4me said:


> Sexist !
> 
> Sex Discrimination !


I think they get around any discrimination issues because there are other services available that employ male drivers and pick up male passengers. E.g. men can patronize those if they want.

Also, DriveHer says if a man is with female passenger(s), they will be able to ride.

https://driveher.ca/faq/


----------



## Nonya busy

tohunt4me said:


> Sexist !
> 
> Sex Discrimination !


Don't worry, they won't be around long enough to file a legal complaint. Women usually don't get along and they won't put up with the crap that men are required to deal with.


----------



## MssweetsA2

We need to send Michigan, there are so many college girls that do not feel comfortable driving with some of the sketchy man that work in my area. I have personally asked them and they said if there was a button on Uber to request a woman driver they would. Sorry men.....


----------



## Nonya busy

MssweetsA2 said:


> We need to send Michigan, there are so many college girls that do not feel comfortable driving with some of the sketchy man that work in my area. I have personally asked them and they said if there was a button on Uber to request a woman driver they would. Sorry men.....


No worries. If there was a button to only accept men passangers that's the button i would press of course women would complain about that though.


----------



## heynow321

Nonya busy said:


> No worries. If there was a button to only accept men passangers that's the button i would press of course women would complain about that though.


seriously. My biggest asshole passengers have been women. If I get a request from a known party area with a female name I won't accept them.


----------



## Nonya busy

heynow321 said:


> seriously. My biggest asshole passengers have been women. If I get a request from a known party area with a female name I won't accept them.


Just about every driver will agree


----------



## MssweetsA2

Nonya busy said:


> Just about every driver will agree


I think cause I'm a woman they don't try that *****y stuff with me. Plus if you act like your better then them they fall back lol


----------



## Nonya busy

MssweetsA2 said:


> I think cause I'm a woman they don't try that @@@@@y stuff with me. Plus if you act like your better then them they fall back lol


Yeah women don't try other women like that sometimes.


----------



## Jerryk2

They should call it BOOBER.


----------

